# BSL 2009 CHALLENGE



## Junonia (Aug 1, 2008)

I did a search and didn't see a 2009 challenge. 

I am looking to reach BSL by Dec 2009. If anyone else is interested sign up here.  The only rule is to keep us posted of your updates.


:welcome3:to the 2009 BSL challenge!!

Challengers:
Tranquility
Cech2204
TooTrendy19
Highlyfavored8
Sexyeyes3616
JoyandFaith
Blair
Ayjacks
Justkiya
Fabiennd
Ebzonix
Hair Iam
Longhairdreamzz
lexi84
bermudabeauty
MissFallon
Jetblackhair
Serenity Peace
Doll-baby
Imfree27
Yodie
Sunshinebaby
Missdemi
Iluvmuhgrass
hairbrat-danni
lilsparkle825
luvableboo
lylddlebit
Thann
Ajoyfuljoy
SingingStar12
Galadriel
Lynndiallo
Runrunrunner
Kweenameena
I'mfree27
Praisedancer
Miamori
Mikki727
Nikki2229
Socurlyqt
Oneya
Curlidiva
Cocoaluv
Cmw45
Classi123
Lexib
Blkbeauty
Sanndy
JD2'd
Hairsothick
Arr1216
Ummalhadiqah
HondaHoney007
JoyandFaith
Aggie
Faith
MJ
Thatgirl
Shalilac
MissNina
DaisyHair
Conqueror AKA
Jkamiel
Eclass215
Likwtr4chklit
Hothair
ScarletPhoenix
Sydwrites
Bell reveuse28
Veggie Burger
Betteron2day
Maleucia
BrooklynQueen
Fabulosity
MsBurns82
Mikisha
Mrs.Green
LiberianGirl
Longilox
Wishin4bsl
Feelfree
YCJ
Keedah Eileen99
MissNorway
AngieB
FireStarter
Thebraudgroup
Tiffupretty
Nicola.Karwin
Parvanvida
Vestaluv1
Andy1979
Bign17M
Mxdchiq86
Tallglass2000
Envivany
Mynappturalme
Cutieb2
Beauti4dlo
GeorgiaCutie
GabullDawg
Ave one
Shortee
Andy1979
Hsmith
Nixx
SHermaine08
Divaforlife
Nayeli
Cici24
Tld723
Monamia
Jerseygurl
Nakialovesshoes
Silkydreamgirl
Needshealthnlength
F8thinHim
Vestaluv1
Carletta
Mrslack
Rben
SongofSerenity
Hairsothick
Shantwhite
Loveable37
Constance

ETA- Ladies I apologize for not updating the list. I have been very busy and I have not had time to even sign on to LHCF. So from this point on, I will not be updating the list. 

Anyone that wants to join this challenge, please feel free to do so. This challenge is open to all. All are welcome. 

For all those who are just joining this challenge, the only rule is to give us updates on your progress. HHG ladies!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm in.  I'm also in the midback 09 chanllenge....


----------



## ebzonix (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so in.


----------



## Hair Iam (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been waiting on lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COUNT ME IN

I'll do starting pics NEXT WEEK


----------



## Junonia (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^Welcome ladies, I will create a list later.


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## lexi84 (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me in!  I've been waiting on a challenge like this to come along.   Thanks!!!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## ebzonix (Aug 1, 2008)

I just realized that I'm only SL and I have a year and a half almost, to grow about 8 more inches. Maybe I can do it.


----------



## ajacks (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm in as well.  I already signed up for the MBL 2009 challenge, but this is a little more realistic.


----------



## blair (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me in!  This is my first challenge... I'm so excited!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> I just realized that I'm only SL and I have a year and a half almost, to grow about 8 more inches. Maybe I can do it.



I'm just SL too - We still have 4 months left in this year - I think 8 inches in 16 months - that's a solid 1/2 inch a month - we can _*dooo*_ it!


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me in!  I plan to be BSL by Memorial Day weekend 2009


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, Include me in 12-31-08 is my goal for BSL

I am a little past APL now.

For 2009-2010 I just want to maintain thick, healthy, BSL Hair

By 12-31-12 my Goal will be MBL


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 1, 2008)

I wanna join! Add me please. I'm in the MBL Challenge also  (really shooting for the stars here), but there is only a 3 inch difference between the two for me. I should be APL by December 08 and BSL hopefully by August 09. Thank God for making me short!


----------



## cech2204 (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me all the way in!!!! I am so ready for this challenge!  BSL you betta watch out!


----------



## Tranquility (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me in as well. I will be looking forward to reaching a healthy bra strap length


----------



## Junonia (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay ladies, I've added y'all names to the list.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 1, 2008)

I didnt want to join because I want to reach BSL before 09  BUT You will so reach BSL before Dec 09. I just had to tell you that. 



Ineedhair said:


> ^^^Welcome ladies, I will create a list later.


----------



## SingingStar12 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 1, 2008)

I signed up for MBL 2009 but I know I will definitely make this goal so sign me up


----------



## Thann (Aug 1, 2008)

I would like in too. Im currently SL but hope to make BSL by mid-November 09.


----------



## Luvableboo (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so in....


----------



## Junonia (Aug 1, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I didnt want to join because I want to reach BSL before 09  BUT You will so reach BSL before Dec 09. I just had to tell you that.


 
Thanks prettyface for the vote of confidence.  It's taking me a close to a year get to APL.   I can see BSL by summer 09  if I don't have a major  setback


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm in there like swimwear. ideally i will reach BSL by graduation...if not i got a whoooole summer to try some more!


----------



## audacity. (Aug 1, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> I'm in. I'm also in the midback 09 chanllenge....


 
so, which one is it going to be....
*DG folds her arms and taps her foot, impatiently waiting for a response*



eta: that is for the rest of you, too


----------



## ebzonix (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm just SL too - We still have 4 months left in this year - I think 8 inches in 16 months - that's a solid 1/2 inch a month - we can _*dooo*_ it!



Yes weee can! I'm definitely shooting for it! Woot woot!


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

i wanna join 

im almost APL, like CBL if ya wanna say that but i KNOW i cam make BSL happen in 09. i want it so bad i just luv the feelin of hair on my back..lol that sounds weird but ya know what i mean


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm in. I'm about APL (for the third time) soooooo fa sho. lol


----------



## missdemi (Aug 1, 2008)

OOOH I'm in I plan on using a sew in and Ovation to try and speed up the process. I would like to be APL by April of 09 and I'm barely grazing shoulder length so I'm definitely reaching for the stars.... but with each others suppourt we can do it!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm definately in and i've even challenging myself further to get there for my b/day in April


----------



## yodie (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, I just did a post about this. 
This is my personal goal to reach BSL by Dec. 09

I'm very short and natural, but I'm still joining this challenge. 

Please count me in.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll be cheering you guys from the sidelines!!!


----------



## ImFree27 (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm in too, I should be there by march, but def before June


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll join ! I hope to be BSL by this time next year


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 2, 2008)

Add me to the list. I would like full, thick, healthy BSL without dry or thin ends!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm in, add me to the list too.


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 2, 2008)

Count me in too. I am also in the MBL in 09 challenge (aiming for 12/09) and I think I can make BSL by January 09. I am about an inch past APL now.


----------



## Junonia (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^Hey ladies.  Your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 4, 2008)

Count me in to!


----------



## lynndiallo (Aug 6, 2008)

I am definitely in!


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 6, 2008)

i want to join this.

 i'm in the other one

 but i've had a setback from not staying in protective styles like i said i would.


 i'm just going to give myself the whole year
 make it a no pressure type thing.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in!!!
Hopefully I'll reach BSL by Dec 09.
I have yet to reach APL


----------



## ImFree27 (Aug 6, 2008)

i;m in the midback challenge too, lol and the waistlength, lets see if I can reach all these goals, im aiming for the stars


----------



## praisedancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Count me in!  I'm ready for this.  I upped my game b/c I slacked throughout the summer so I'm ready now.  I pray we all reach our goal!


----------



## Miamori (Aug 6, 2008)

I would like to join too. 

I will hopefully be there by December '09.


----------



## Michelle79 (Aug 6, 2008)

*I would like to join too!*


----------



## nikki2229 (Aug 7, 2008)

Please count me in. I'm tall so my back is LONG. It's takes me longer to reach the milestones even with a good amount of growth per month.


----------



## socurlyqt (Aug 7, 2008)

Im in!!!! Brastrap length in 09 !! HERE WE COME!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 7, 2008)

I am in also...just in case I don't make it this year.


----------



## Michelle79 (Aug 7, 2008)

nikki2229 said:


> Please count me in. I'm tall so my back is LONG. It's takes me longer to reach the milestones even with a good amount of growth per month.



*I have the same problem! I'm 5'9 myself. Sometimes being tall is so overrated. 
*


----------



## cocoaluv (Aug 7, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I am in also...just in case I don't make it this year.


 Same here. I was just about there before having to cut my ends. I now know how to take better care of them so I hope to be BSL by 2009. I dont even care what part of 2009 as long as it gets there


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 7, 2008)

Please count me in!


----------



## Junonia (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^Hey ladies, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## classi123 (Aug 7, 2008)

COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## Lexib (Aug 7, 2008)

Oooh, how did I miss this??? I'm so in.   This also gives me incentive to finally post pics!

Let's see, I'm 9 inches away from BSL now.  Left to it's own devices my hair should allllllllmost be there by next Christmas.  However if MT gives me that 1inch/month miracle that it has for several ladies here, I could be on the money by my birthday in May  

This will be interesting to see!


----------



## blkbeauty (Aug 7, 2008)

Please add me.  I am reaching for APL by Dec 2008, so hopefully by Dec 2009 I can be BSL.


----------



## Lexib (Aug 7, 2008)

mikki727 said:


> *I have the same problem! I'm 5'9 myself. Sometimes being tall is so overrated. *


 

haha, another 5'9er in the house!  But just think, we're gonna be even hotter than we are now.  Model bodies AND real hair flowing down our backs 

Let me stop


----------



## Sanndy (Aug 7, 2008)

Count me in!!! 


*What am I getting myself into*

Here we grow!!


----------



## Sanndy (Aug 7, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> I just realized that I'm only SL and I have a year and a half almost, to grow about 8 more inches. Maybe I can do it.


Same here, this is going to be some challenge for me, ughhhh.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 7, 2008)

Please add me.  My next relaxer is 8/14 so I'll know where my length is then.


----------



## hairsothick (Aug 7, 2008)

I wanna join! I'm currently tasting armpit length.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Aug 7, 2008)

I want in...I'm a little past shoulder. Hope to be to APL by year's end....then it's on to BSL baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebzonix (Aug 7, 2008)

Lexib said:


> haha, another 5'9er in the house!  But just think, we're gonna be even hotter than we are now.  Model bodies AND real hair flowing down our backs
> 
> Let me stop



I so know what you mean, that day is gonna be sooo lovely. 



Sanndy said:


> Same here, this is going to be some challenge for me, ughhhh.



Ditto, but we have more than just a year to make it.


----------



## Ummalhadiqah (Aug 7, 2008)

Put me down, I'm  just tasting APL right now. I hope to be BSL June 2009,God willing.


----------



## Junonia (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^ Hi ladies, y'all are on the list!


----------



## hondahoney007 (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Put me on the list please.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 9, 2008)

I would like to join this as well!!!! Add me to the list. BSL is my goal for 2009.


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 2, 2008)

Bumping 

I would figure that this should be one of the most popular support groups on LHCF, as it seems that a good majority of ppl are going after BSL.  

I hope to be APL when I get my hair straightened tomorrow...I'll post pics after my appt.  Once that's accomplished, I'm aiming for BSL on Memorial Day weekend '09.


----------



## jkamiel (Sep 2, 2008)

count me in!!


----------



## Eclass215 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay INeedHair, please add me in too. I think I might reach BSL this year but I'm not very certain so I'd play it safe and join this one as well as the BSL 2008 challenge. A girl's gatta do what a girl's gatta do, ya know?


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh yea, I'm gettin in on this one!! Put me on that list girl!


----------



## hothair (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm going to be optimistic and sign on to this


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Sep 2, 2008)

I believe that I can do this!! So sign me up!!! Right now I am SL and plan to be around APL by my bday in Feb. so I believe that I can reach BSL by Dec. 09


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay INeedHair, please add me in too. I think I might reach BSL this year but I'm not very certain so I'd play it safe and join this one as well as the BSL 2008 challenge. A girl's gatta do what a girl's gatta do, ya know?



Ok Aggie, I'm calling you out  You're gonna be BSL tomorrow, so you only need to come in this challenge if you want to cheer us on.  Its on to the MBL 2009 challenge for you   You know I luv you.


----------



## sydwrites (Sep 2, 2008)

Im in, ive been so consumed with trying to get to APL in 08, but im all about poppin my bra strap in '09!


----------



## MJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## that1girl (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll join ya

start


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Ok Aggie, I'm calling you out  You're gonna be BSL tomorrow, so you only need to come in this challenge if you want to cheer us on. Its on to the MBL 2009 challenge for you  You know I luv you.


 
, You are so sweet joyandfaith. I luv you too honey .


----------



## MissNina (Sep 2, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm down Count me in!


----------



## GeauXavi (Sep 3, 2008)

Me!!! Me!!! Me!!! I'm in!!!!


----------



## hopeful (Sep 3, 2008)

Sign me up.  I have to reach APL first though, I think I will make it by December or January.  Then I will focus on bsl so I probably won't be posting much here till early 2009.  I'm really nervous though about making APL, my hair seems to love being at sl and I have never even been at APL in my life.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 3, 2008)

deleted! I am in this challenge!


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the amount of time that it takes most ppl to go from APL to BSL? Just wondering.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Does anyone know the amount of time that it takes most ppl to go from APL to BSL? Just wondering.


 
Well this varies from person to person. For example, there are some ladies that have a short torso and others are long and it depends on the individual's measurement between APL and BSL. Measure the distance of where APL and BSL is on your body and by knowing what your average hair growth rate is, then you can determine how long it would take. Some ladies hair grow at a rate of 1/4" a month to 1" a month or more. This is the easiest way I can think of for this determination. HTH.


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's my starting pic. I have a long way to go


----------



## Junonia (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ Hello ladies, I've added y'all to the list.


----------



## Junonia (Sep 4, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Does anyone know the amount of time that it takes most ppl to go from APL to BSL? Just wondering.


 
  I was APL in January 07 and by time it was June I was 2 inches from BSL.  I think it would take about 9 months for me to reach BSL from APL.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Here's my starting pic. I have a long way to go


 
Girl joyandfaith, your hair is so rich and thickalicious honey. You will definitely reach your BSL goal in 2009 for sure.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Sep 4, 2008)

please add me to the list!  I'm certainly in!  At SL right now, thinkin I can do this!


----------



## Akemi (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm in!! My first challenge!!  I'm almost at APL right now.


----------



## betteron2day (Sep 5, 2008)

Please add me to the list. I'm in on this challenge.


----------



## maleucia (Sep 5, 2008)

I wanna sign up for this challenge too. 
Hopefully with my braid regimen, I'll have at least a couple of strands to claim APL by December...


----------



## MiWay (Sep 6, 2008)

Count me in!  I just cut my hair back to APL due to damaged ends, so I'm hoping to make BSL in 6-9 months.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 6, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Here's my starting pic. I have a long way to go


 

_*I'm lurking*_ 

_*Just wanted to say you have some lovely hair miss joyandfaith*_


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 6, 2008)

Count me in! A little past shoulder length now. I said APL by February and BSL by summer 2009...... 

Let's do this!


----------



## MrsBurns82 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in!!! I've joined so many challenges in the past and have never followed through. This will be my stick to it challenge. I found a new weave spot called Trax the weave station I'm hoping with a name like that I wont be disappointed. If all goes well my weaves will be helping with my 6 month stretch that I plan to do in 09. My first touch up for the year will be dec 31 so I can bring in the new year with some bounce. GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 8, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I'm lurking*_
> 
> _*Just wanted to say you have some lovely hair miss joyandfaith*_



Thank you MonaLisa.  That means a lot coming from you, with your gorgeous hair


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I'm lurking*_
> 
> _*Just wanted to say you have some lovely hair miss joyandfaith*_


 
Hey you, oke:, why aren't you in this challenge? You should be in here for BSL next year sweetie. Come on, join us.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 8, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Thank you MonaLisa. That means a lot coming from you, with your gorgeous hair


 

_*Noooooooo...that means a lot coming from you with your gorgeous hair*_ 

_*Thank you for the compliment - That will keep me pushing for the next six months to live up to it... *_


----------



## mikisha (Sep 8, 2008)

Im in Mikisha





Junonia said:


> I did a search and didn't see a 2009 challenge.
> 
> I am looking to reach BSL by Dec 2009. If anyone else is interested sign up here. The only rule is to keep us posted of your updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey you, oke:, why aren't you in this challenge? You should be in here for BSL next year sweetie. Come on, join us.


 

*Still thinking on it.  I feel that I need to see some more improvement first before I even go there again to be down wit y'all...I'm still cleaning up my tears in the bsl 2008 thread and ya'll got the 2009 thread already full steam ahead*.. 

_*Touching up in December...I'll make an assessment then if it's  feasible..*_


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 26, 2008)

Can I join???  I am APL now I plan on being BSL by March 09 .  My starting picture is in my Avi or my September Fotki Folder.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm in. I should be APL by the end of next month and my next goal is BSL by June 2009.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 26, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Noooooooo...that means a lot coming from you with your gorgeous hair*_
> 
> _*Thank you for the compliment - That will keep me pushing for the next six months to live up to it... *_


 
Mona you look BSL already


----------



## ebzonix (Sep 26, 2008)

So how are you ladies doing in your growth? I think I've gained at least 2 more inches. Once I get a picture, I'll be able to tell.


----------



## LongiLox (Sep 26, 2008)

I will like to join. I'm APL and have about 3 - 4 inches till I get to BSL. My hair grows at an average of 1 inch every three months, so I should be BSL about a year from now.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm joining and starting a whole new regimen! I'm tired of the KISS regimen. Ready to try something new. I'm working on DCing once a week, heavy protein every 6 weeks, ACV rinse every three weeks, rollersetting every 2 weeks, relaxing every 12 (I used to do every 8-10), moisturize and seal twice a day, and prepoo before every wash. I'm also going to do more search and destroys. I've been having serious issues with hairs snagging on my clothes and I've seen a lot of split ends. I really abused the flat iron this year, so now I'm going to make up for it and get my hair together! My goal is BSL by June 2009.


----------



## feelfree (Sep 26, 2008)

sign me up!

2 inches shy of APL now, and then another 4 inches to be BSL, so i plan on hitting BSL by September of 2009.


----------



## ycj (Sep 26, 2008)

Junonia said:


> I did a search and didn't see a 2009 challenge.
> 
> I am looking to reach BSL by Dec 2009. If anyone else is interested sign up here.  The only rule is to keep us posted of your updates.
> 
> ...


I'm in as well


----------



## Keedah (Sep 27, 2008)

Im shoulder length now and I should be BSL in a year. Count me in!


----------



## luvnmyhair99 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am dreaming of BSL in 09 too! Count me in!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not even APL yet...Oh well, count me in!


----------



## AngieB (Sep 27, 2008)

ooooooooooooo...I want to join. I think I am APL. I have ordered a camera which should arrive in a week or so. I'll be able to take pics!! My final goal is BSL.


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Sep 27, 2008)

Im in! Havent been around for a couple years and dont have any new pics but I will post soon so yous guys can keep me accountable.


----------



## Keedah (Sep 27, 2008)

I will take a pic once I take these kinky twists out in about 3 weeks. 

My reggie will be alternate between 8 weeks kinky twists and 8 weeks wigs at least until the spring. Summer will be mostly roller sets and twist outs.

Wash and deep condition weekly with Amla oil and shikakai oil pre poo 
Monthly henna / indigo 
Moisturize with vatika oil and olive oil 

Lets just hope I can stick with it cause I usually get lazy


----------



## thebraudgroup (Sep 27, 2008)

Add my name.  I'm in!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm in I hope to be full APL by December 2008, SO BSL for 2009 is doable...


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 27, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> Mona you look BSL already


 
_*just saw this...I need to subscribe to thread*_

..._u....spoke...it...out...into the...universe...._

_*at least she didn't say it three times slow while looking into a mirror..*_



_*Thank you for that , but not according to my mirror just yet my *_

_*I'm touching up in December -- and will have a year end progress (hoping there is progress) pic in siggy then*_...

*Anddddddddd ur hair is looking pretty good there Mrs. Green *


----------



## tiffupretty (Sep 27, 2008)

id like to join this


----------



## aribell (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd like to join, too.  With 6" to bottom BSL, I think this is possible!


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 28, 2008)

I signed up for the APL challenge in 2009 but in order to get there I've got to pass through BSL so count me in!!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm definately in this one !


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 28, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*just saw this...I need to subscribe to thread*_
> 
> ..._u....spoke...it...out...into the...universe...._
> 
> ...


 
AAW Thanks Mona ~ Just speaking the truth!! Hurmph! You just might be waist length come December!!  especially if you are touching up.


----------



## Andy1979 (Sep 28, 2008)

I want in!!  I should be APL by Christmas and then I want to be FULL BSL by end of 2009


----------



## 25Nona (Sep 28, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I'm in!!!
> Hopefully I'll reach BSL by Dec 09.
> I have yet to reach APL


 

The same goes for me, but now that I'm learning more and more about proper hair care I think I can make it by 12/09, so please count me in.


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Sep 28, 2008)

i'd like to join! trying to hit bsl.


----------



## TG2000 (Sep 28, 2008)

Please add me too!


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't wait to reach BSL.  I'll be so excited!  My original goal date was 5/31/09, but now I think I may need until my birthday (9/14/09) for BSL...we'll see.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 29, 2008)

my goal is to make BSL in the back by january 2009. 
then to make BSL on the sides by june 2009
and the front by november 2009. 

my hair is different lengths. 

my hair will be hidden all year
in a protective style that has no ends showing/hanging
dc's 3 times a week
protein on the ends when needed to keep them strong

i'm keeping it very simple
i found a style that's easy for me to do
and doesnt take forever and a day.
that i'll re-do in the shower every DC day (every other day)

hey BSL,
knock knock...can i come in? 

i brought cooooooooookieeeeeees.


----------



## Keedah (Oct 1, 2008)

I wont be removing my kinky twists for another 4 weeks so I took one out in the back to do a quick length check. Im about half way between shoulder length and arm pit length.


----------



## yuriko (Oct 2, 2008)

I am so in.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Oct 2, 2008)

Count me in too.  I think I can make it by December 31st 2009 11:59PM.


----------



## ebzonix (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm so excited. Today was the beginning of my all around health change.
The apple cider vinegar shots(every night, for clear skin and clean body)
*flaxseed oil shots(every night, for ultimate hair growth)
*hair vitamins, biotin, msm and multivitamins
*exercise 5 times a week for at least an hour
I'm doing everything I can to make my body feel and look how I want it to.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 2, 2008)

please sign me up!
I should be APL by December so I should be right in track for BSL 2009!!!!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 2, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> I'm so excited. Today was the beginning of my all around health change.
> The apple cider vinegar shots(every night, for clear skin and clean body)
> *flaxseed oil shots(every night, for ultimate hair growth)
> *hair vitamins, biotin, msm and multivitamins
> ...


 This sounds good. I will be doing some of these same things...plus tons of green smoothies!!!


----------



## ebzonix (Oct 2, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> This sounds good. I will be doing some of these same things...plus tons of green smoothies!!!



Green smoothies!? Sounds good. I'm adding protein shakes to the regimen too. I've read that your body and hair really benefits from it.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 2, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> Green smoothies!? Sounds good. I'm adding protein shakes to the regimen too. I've read that your body and hair really benefits from it.


 
I figure with the amount of time I put into growth aids I can put that time into stuff that will also benefit my body...kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## ebzonix (Oct 2, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> I figure with the amount of time I put into growth aids I can put that *time into stuff that will also benefit my body...kill two birds with one stone*!



exactly! a healthy body will only produce healthy hair.


----------



## beauti4dlo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello all, I'm new to lhcf  but I've been a member of fotki for 2 years now. ANd I'm very interested in the challange, as I'm about APL now!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

beauti4dlo said:


> Hello all, I'm new to lhcf  but I've been a member of fotki for 2 years now. ANd I'm very interested in the challange, as I'm about APL now!!


 
Ooooh your first post is in here, welcome beauti4dlo. Good luck achievibg all of your hair goals.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Oct 2, 2008)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Is it too late to join?


 
No it's not too late. Junonia started the thread early enough to give people time to join but it's officially started as a challenge, so welcome honey.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 2, 2008)

I would like to attempt this challenge! I think I'm just about APL now or should be by the end of '08. I'm hoping that I would make it to top of Bra-Strap by December '09!


----------



## AVE One (Oct 2, 2008)

Sign me up!  I will give it a shot.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay, I just tried on a bra to check where my hair's length was and guess what? I am about 2.5" from BSL so that means I will make BSL by the end of January or February 2009. It took me 1 year to get from SL to APL and it seems like it's taking me the same length of time to get from APL to BSL. 

I wonder if it will take me a year to get to MBL too. I hope not, cause that means that I won't achieve it until February 2010 and I won't make my goal length for the MBL challenge 2009. Hmmm! Not good. Okay, my mind is made up. I'll braid my hair more for a while to achieve better retention of my hair. That might do it.


----------



## shortee (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm in. I'm in. I'm in.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm in! I'm confident I can do BSL and MBL in the same year.


----------



## Junonia (Oct 2, 2008)

^^^ I have added your names to the challenge.  It may take awhile for me to update the list but keep the names coming, I'll get around to updating.


----------



## Junonia (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't relax since July 1 and I am going to stretch until November.  I wanted to do a 6 month stretch, however the holidays are coming and I know I would not be able to finish my stretch.  I hope by November I am APL.


----------



## Andy1979 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sign me up...My agressive goal is BSL by April 4, but I'm fairly confident I can get there by the end of June


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 5, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> AAW Thanks Mona ~ Just speaking the truth!! Hurmph! You just might be waist length come December!!  especially if you are touching up.


 

_*Ok, now ur pressing it...   But thank you MG for the hair support *_

_*I'm down for '09. *__*Junonia, please add my name to the new list of challengers.  Thread will assist in keeping me from falling off with the hair care.*_

_*Thanks much*_


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd like to join as well Junonia. Thank you.


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 5, 2008)

Sign me up!  

I'll make BSL in the back by December since I'm very close (less than an inch) but only making APL on the sides and with this last touch up (finally full APL though . I'm hoping to be full BSL by June 2009 !


----------



## shermeezy (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## DivaForLife (Oct 5, 2008)

I would like to join.  Thanks!


----------



## Nayeli (Oct 5, 2008)

Count me in too. My first challenge ever


----------



## CICI24 (Oct 5, 2008)

I wanna join to.


----------



## tld723 (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to be in


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, this challenge is huge.  There are a lot of people in it.  Best wishes to everyone .... *HHG*


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Add me in .....​


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 6, 2008)

ParvaniVida said:


> I signed up for the APL challenge in 2009 but in order to get there I've got to pass through BSL so count me in!!!


 
Sweetie you have that backwards. 
APL- Armpit Length
BSL- Brastrap Length

You need APL BEFORE BSL. Except if you signed up for MBL or WSL.


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 6, 2008)

Add me too. I did join MBL in 2009 but I think this is more realistic for me. I need to trim agressively with this touch up so we'll see. I'm 16 weeks post at APL so it's definitely doable.

Aggie I love that wig I want one just like that. Isn't fun having people wonder your real length?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 6, 2008)

Junonia said:


> I was APL in January 07 and by time it was June I was 2 inches from BSL. I think it would take about *9 months for me to reach BSL from APL*.


 I'm thinking the same thing,2. But I'll have a few extra months just n case...



joyandfaith said:


> I can't wait to reach BSL. I'll be so excited!  My original goal date was 5/31/09, but now I think I may need until my birthday (9/14/09) for BSL...we'll see.


 My b-day is Sept. 24th. That's my goal date 4 BSL. 

I'm right @ APL (stretched) n the back now - I'm getting a sew-in b4 the end of the month. I'll be rocking sew-ins & doing OCT/MT the entire time. I will take my sew-in out right b4 my b-day & make some critical decisions - like whether or not I'm going back 2 relaxers (texturizing) or if I'm going 2 do the BKT. 

Anyhoo...please add me 2 the list & I wish all of u ladies much success on this challenge. I plan 2 post pics everytime I get my weave redone.  







FYI...I bought a Medium in this shirt so that it would fit tighter 2 my back.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


> Add me too. I did join MBL in 2009 but I think this is more realistic for me. I need to trim agressively with this touch up so we'll see. I'm 16 weeks post at APL so it's definitely doable.
> 
> *Aggie I love that wig* I want one just like that. Isn't fun having people wonder your real length?


 
Girl me too. I just found out that they don't make this style anymore and i was so brokenhearted about that. Thanks girl.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm thinking the same thing,2. But I'll have a few extra months just n case...
> 
> My b-day is Sept. 24th. That's my goal date 4 BSL.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Nakia, where did you order this shirt from? I would need to order it online because I live in the Bahamas.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Nakia, where did you order this shirt from? I would need to order it online because I live in the Bahamas.


 
Member/moderator Dontspeakdefeat sells them. Check the Hair Exchange forum. I bought mine from her some time ago but just started using it. 

Also, I just thought about it. Southerntease a.k.a. Mane & Chic sells them on her blog/webpage as well. She's taken it 2 another level, though. She has different colors, different places you can place the ruler (i.e. 2 accomodate SL to APL or BSL to WL). She even has tank tops. Don't know if she has a thread in the Hair Exchange forum or not but I think her website is www.southerntease.net. HTH...


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Count me in.  What the heck, I might as well set long term goals for my hair.  In the meantime, we are growing a little more each day.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Member/moderator Dontspeakdefeat sells them. Check the Hair Exchange forum. I bought mine from her some time ago but just started using it.
> 
> Also, I just thought about it. Southerntease a.k.a. Mane & Chic sells them on her blog/webpage as well. She's taken it 2 another level, though. She has different colors, different places you can place the ruler (i.e. 2 accomodate SL to APL or BSL to WL). She even has tank tops. Don't know if she has a thread in the Hair Exchange forum or not but I think her website is www.southerntease.net. HTH...


 
Thanks for the link but I sent southerntease a pm last week and she never even reponded, so I don't think I will be going there.....don't want to be a bother to her anymore. I'll check with dontspeakdefeat when I'm ready.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 6, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Ok, now ur pressing it...  But thank you MG for the hair support *_
> 
> _*I'm down for '09. *__*Junonia, please add my name to the new list of challengers. Thread will assist in keeping me from falling off with the hair care.*_
> 
> _*Thanks much*_


 
Mona you a mess  I'm glad you got your tail on the list.


----------



## Junonia (Oct 18, 2008)

It is going to take me a lot longer to reach BSL.  I am struggling to reach APL.  I have about an inch to go.  I was hoping to be APL by December now I will have to push it back to March.  I am so frustrated


----------



## needshealthnlength (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm In! I might can be bsl by 2009


----------



## F8THINHIM (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm in!!!  I think I can actually stick to this challenge!  

Once I figure everything out, I will post beginning pics!


----------



## Junonia (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^Ladies, welcome to the challenge. I will update the list shortly.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I wanna join!

Starting length:

http://public.fotki.com/vestaluv1/dry-hair-length-and/17thoctfreshlyerelaxer6.html


----------



## carletta (Oct 18, 2008)

might as well..........................................................


----------



## MrsLack (Oct 18, 2008)

I would also like to join.  This will compliment my bun for growth challenge nicely.  Now to get some pics up!


----------



## rben (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm going to keep my tresses in a bun for the cold weather and would like to join this challenge too.  I'm almost APL 

Will post pics soon as I figure out how to do it!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 18, 2008)

Please add me. I made APL and I'm moving onward!! I hope to be BSL by this time next year!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 18, 2008)

I want to join if it's not too late


----------



## ShantWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd like to join too if it's not too late...


----------



## loveable37 (Oct 18, 2008)

COUNT ME IN
I need to be in the (strenghin challenge) tooo cuse i just relaxed my hair early  ,i am goin out of time and i know i want able to do my hair to out of town.I  (THINK) pass bra strap AIMING for full(( MID-BACK length) i need to check my progress


----------



## constance (Oct 19, 2008)

Please add me too. I'm a newbie, but I think I _might_ be able to make it. Thank you!


----------



## Junonia (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^Ladies, I have added your names to the challenge.  It's never too late to join.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 20, 2008)

loveable37 said:


> COUNT ME IN
> I need to be in the (strenghin challenge) tooo cuse i just relaxed my hair early ,i am goin out of time and i know i want able to do my hair to out of town.I (THINK) pass bra strap AIMING for full(( MID-BACK length) i need to check my progress


 

_*ummm.......if that is your hair length in the avatar....*_
_*it already looks bsl to me...are you lookin for the midback challenge for '09?*_

_*someone back me up, co-sign, summin...*_


----------



## Junonia (Oct 20, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*ummm.......if that is your hair length in the avatar....*_
> _*it already looks bsl to me...are you lookin for the midback challenge for '09?*_
> 
> _*someone back me up, co-sign, summin...*_


 
Oh jeez, I didn't even see that.  It's looks BSL to me too.


----------



## franknbeans82 (Oct 20, 2008)

sign me up!  i'm around apl, maybe a little past it.  i thought i'd make bsl this yr, but no dice.  i'm hoping if i change up some things, maybe i'll make it next yr.


----------



## MadameLaTigresse (Oct 20, 2008)

Sign me up too!  I'm in


----------



## TwistedRoots (Oct 20, 2008)

I decided that I want to join... I don't think I'll make it (not apl yet)...but I'm definitely up for the challenge!!


----------



## divine22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge.  BSL by Oct. 30, 2009 is my goal.


----------



## aribell (Oct 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm just SL too - We still have 4 months left in this year - I think 8 inches in 16 months - that's a solid 1/2 inch a month - we can _*dooo*_ it!


 
This is how I feel.  I might get there New Year's Eve, Dec. 31, 2009, but I think it's possible!


----------



## thebraudgroup (Oct 20, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about!! WE CAN DO IT!!!:trampolin


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo, sign me up. I am so hype. I think I can make it. Doing it one milestone at a time.


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 20, 2008)

Me I hope to reach BSL by March-Aprilish. And MBL in Dec


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi my fellow challengers - I have 2 questions 4 u:

1. Do u think it's possible 2 go from APL 2 top of BSL n 6 months wearing a sew-in the entire time?

2. Am I shallow b/c even if I don't ever make it 2 WL, I just want 2 grow my hair longer than my mother-in-laws?  2 make a long story short, my DH was raised on that good hair/bad hair crap & he & the rest of his family thinks that no one has hair as good as hers & that's why her hair is longer than every1 elses. I'll admit she has beautiful hair - no relaxer & she goes 2 a Dominican salon like once a month. She's just a little bit off from BSL. So 2 be noticably longer than her I need to make MBL.

Okay I'm reading this & I probably am shallow but honest nonetheless.


----------



## Lexib (Oct 20, 2008)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Hi my fellow challengers - I have 2 questions 4 u:
> 
> 1. Do u think it's possible 2 go from APL 2 top of BSL n 6 months wearing a sew-in the entire time?
> 
> ...


 

1)  It's entirely possible b/c for most BSL is only 3 inches after APL anyway and 3 inches in 6 months is normal hair growth 

and

2)  Girrrrrrl, please!  aint no shame in that at all!  swing your hair in her face when you get there


----------



## nappytherapy (Oct 21, 2008)

Count me in ! This is my first challenge on LHCF. What are the rules, and what do I need to do.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Oct 21, 2008)

Count me in. I'm past apl at the moment


----------



## Demi27 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would like to be included in this challenge, please.


----------



## guccip1010 (Oct 21, 2008)

Count me in as well! Im excited. This will be my first challenge.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 21, 2008)

Count me in  I am ready!!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm in.. a little past shoulder now.. I'm thinking next August or September...


----------



## Lexib (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm just brushing CBL now.  Realistically, I think I'll still be about an inch or two away from BSL come Dec 2009 but I'm gunnin for it.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm in.  I thought I was going to be at least apl by december but it ain't gonna happen so hopefully apl by june (my goal length) then bsl by dec.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 21, 2008)

Junonia said:


> Oh jeez, I didn't even see that. It's looks BSL to me too.


 



_And...ummm...I'll wait for the next round of updates to be added to the list..._


----------



## RockCreak (Oct 21, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess you can count me in as well.  I'm also in the MBL and WL 09' challenges.  I expect to be BSL in January of 09'.  My length shots are in my siggy pic.


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 31, 2008)

I just did a touch up and I'm full APL so next stop BSL baby!!!!!


----------



## yodie (Nov 1, 2008)

How's it coming ladies? 

We're 13 months away from our goal.  Most of you will reach this goal before then.  
It may take me until Dec. '09 to reach brastrap length, but I'll definitely get there.

Just wanted to update my stats:

1.  Completely relaxer free.
2.  Transitioning since Oct. 2007
3.  Currently at neck length AND growing!! 

Bumpity, bump, bump!!

What are your stats?


----------



## LongiLox (Nov 1, 2008)

I think it may actually take me the whole year to reach BSL. Hopefully if I'm more on the conservative side, it will take me by a beautiful surprise if I reach BSL before December of next year. I'm currently full APL and measured this morning, and seems like I have 3.5 - 4 inches to go before I reach the top of BSL. That was a little disappointing since my hair has grown some since joining this challenge. I think I just have a long upper body. I think my regimen for making it to BSL will be bunning  and massaging my scalp with Vatika and Rosemary oil. Grrr.....can't wait.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 1, 2008)

I got a trim and stuff yesterday. I went from a bob to slightly APL in about 8 months with 2 trims in betweenerplexed.  I got my first chop on January 16, another trim March 29th, and then a self trim in July all in all about 2 inches... IDK how long it will take me to get to BSL. I have a long back. Anywho I uploaded and attached a pic and put a line as to where my brastrap is


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Nov 1, 2008)

Im in! Im not even APL yet, but im close should be there by mid DEC., so by DEC. 09, I should so be BSL. Cant wait!


----------



## thebraudgroup (Nov 1, 2008)

I feeling confident.  I haven't posted new photos yet.  Waiting until December.  I've been moisturizing and conditioning.  Just growing right along.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will definitely be BSL next year because I am only a half inch away from APL this year, when I'll be bsl next year I  have no idea.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 1, 2008)

thebraudgroup said:


> I feeling confident. I haven't posted new photos yet. Waiting until December. I've been moisturizing and conditioning. Just growing right along.


 
Oh ur hair looks so healthy. Can't wait 2 c ur pics n Dec. Good luck on BSL.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought I had already joined this one.  But here goes - I'm in.

September, 2008:


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 2, 2008)

yodie said:


> How's it coming ladies?
> 
> We're 13 months away from our goal. Most of you will reach this goal before then.
> It may take me until Dec. '09 to reach brastrap length, but I'll definitely get there.
> ...


 
Well, I'm no longer transitioning and got a lye relaxer and a trim this month.  I'm not sure whether to claim APL or not.  When my hair is wet it is definately APL, and when dry it seems to change length: a bit above my armpit or a bit below .
Either way, I hope I'm be BSL by the end of this challenge.


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm just checking in. 
Here is my starting pic. Not quite APL yet but 10 weeks post.


----------



## Andy1979 (Nov 2, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Well, I'm no longer transitioning and got a lye relaxer and a trim this month. I'm not sure whether to claim APL or not. When my hair is wet it is definately APL, and when dry it seems to change length: a bit above my armpit or a bit below .
> Either way, I hope I'm be BSL by the end of this challenge.


 
I love your hair in your siggy....soooooo shiny!

My stats:  I made APL Oct. 08, so I'm hoping to be full BSL by end of summer 2009.

HHG!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanx ! Andy1979


----------



## Romey (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm in!! I'll post my "start point" pic on January 1.


----------



## neyhla (Nov 7, 2008)

I m in too !!!


----------



## pri (Nov 7, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 8, 2008)

What's everyones strategy to get to BSL?? I just started my winter regimen. I plan on wash/deep condition and rollerset weekly. Also continue taking my vitamins and doing nightly scalp massages.


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just checking in, My pic will always be in my siggy, I aiming for BSL by April or before. I'm keeping my ends protected all winter and deep conditioner with heat weekly.. Also working out will help with my growth process.


----------



## MissNadia (Nov 8, 2008)

Count me in please!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> What's everyones strategy to get to BSL?? I just started my winter regimen. I plan on wash/deep condition and rollerset weekly. Also continue taking my vitamins and doing nightly scalp massages.


 
I'm using sew-ins (w/MT) 2 reach my goal. Oh & I'm taking MSM, Super Biotin, Fo-ti Root & I'm waiting on my Alta Silica delivery.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> What's everyones strategy to get to BSL?? I just started my winter regimen. I plan on wash/deep condition and rollerset weekly. Also continue taking my vitamins and doing nightly scalp massages.


 

_*Wash, Condition, Moisturize and leave my hair alone.*_

_*Repeat*_

_*Good luck ev'rybody...*_


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 9, 2008)

I plan to:

Pre-poo with oils and do scalp massages also
Wash once a week (would like to do twice, but I have no more time  )
Deep condition with Hair Mayonnaise after every wash
Moisturise/seal daily
Wet bunning or braiding and wigs
Vitamins: Biotin, MSM, Hair, Skin and Nails Formula
Baggy at night
Wear satin bonnet to sleep

How could I forget: I'm also going to stretch my relaxer for over 5 months, until March.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't wait until January to see if I made BSL or not .


----------



## toninatl (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to also.


----------



## SparkleDoll (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to join!  I cut 2 inches today so I'm still around armpit length.  I hope to make bra strap by September 2008.


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got a touch up after a near 12 week stretch. I was basically APL but I got a trim and now I still have a ways to go.

I plan to protective style via buns and rollersets to protect my ends from here on out. I will update my siggy pic with the new pics post trim soon.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 9, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> I can't wait until January to see if I made BSL or not .


 
Me too!


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 9, 2008)

TheTHG2009 said:


> Me too!


 
You look like you'll make it! You're already a breath away from BSL as it is! What a way to ring in the New Year, lol.


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried to upload my progress pics but it's not going the way I want. I'm at work now but I'll try again later today


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 11, 2008)

From my avatar, you can see it's slightly past APL!!


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in.  I haven't reached ARMPIT yet but my real goal for armpit was december 2008 or was it april can't remember anyway I am in,  bunning it usually.  I will try to post my starting picture


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess I will join this BSL 2009 Challenge.. I thought I would make BSL by the end of this year but I had a setback and had to trim see-thru thin ends  . Back in nurture mode so I've been keeping my hair in a bun seven days a week w/the ends baggied at least three of those days..


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 11, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I guess I will join this BSL 2009 Challenge.. I thought I would make BSL by the end of this year but I had a setback and had to trim see-thru thin ends  . Back in nurture mode so I've been keeping my hair in a bun seven days a week w/the ends baggied at least three of those days..


 
Don't worry just take care of your ends and you'll be there in no time. HHG


----------



## miami74 (Nov 11, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I guess I will join this BSL 2009 Challenge.. I thought I would make BSL by the end of this year but I had a setback and had to trim see-thru thin ends  . Back in nurture mode so I've been keeping my hair in a bun seven days a week w/the ends baggied at least three of those days..



I agree with jerseygurl, don't worry about the setback.  You have a great regimen in place and with your TLC, your hair will continue to strive in no time!  Good luck!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 11, 2008)

OOOH count me in! I'm hoping for BSL by Dec 09!


----------



## The Princess (Nov 11, 2008)

I wanna join this challenge, is it to late.


----------



## kurlybella (Nov 11, 2008)

sign me up!!


----------



## Mimi22 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in! 

Starting pic:


----------



## mixedbella_85 (Nov 17, 2008)

YAY! I think i finally found my first real challenge lol... Maybe i can make this one work.... Can i get in?


----------



## lizjen04 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm in! I think I have a long way to go but I'm staying positive!


----------



## The Princess (Nov 17, 2008)

I put myself on a no direct heat for 30 days mini challenge. So far so good. Hopefully I don't get tempted before the holiday to use heat. Im go try and wet wrap and when it dry hopefully it come out smooth. I have 2 weeks and some days before my challenge is up. I also DC  today with ORS Replenish Pak and followed up with Nadia Olive and Orange Conditioner. Great combination. So far so good.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 17, 2008)

I also would love to join this challenge if it isn't to lte!!


----------



## drasgrl (Nov 17, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I guess I will join this BSL 2009 Challenge.. I thought I would make BSL by the end of this year but I had a setback and had to trim see-thru thin ends  . Back in nurture mode so I've been keeping my hair in a bun seven days a week w/the ends baggied at least three of those days..




I'm in the same boat .


----------



## shae101s (Nov 18, 2008)

Count me in! I so want BSL by late next year.


----------



## sowhut (Nov 18, 2008)

I gave up hope for the making bsl in '08 challenge lol.
hopefully i can still get in on this one


----------



## mixedbella_85 (Nov 18, 2008)

sowhut said:


> I gave up hope for the making bsl in '08 challenge lol.
> hopefully i can still get in on this one




You are closer than me! I think you will make it sooner than YOU think!


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 18, 2008)

ADD ME TO THIS CHALLENGE...


----------



## Fanscie (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in!  I think I can make it.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Nov 18, 2008)

I think I'll make BSL in Dec '09, well at least the back. I hope my front (trouble area) will be at SL at the end of the year. I plan to:

-wear mainly protective styles
-drink plenty of water
-take vitamins
-protein treatment once a month
-deep condition weekly


----------



## Shana' (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it too late to join???? If not add me to the list please.

TIA


----------



## F8THINHIM (Nov 18, 2008)

I will post my pictures after I relax this weekend.  I'd better relax this weekend!  I am 15 weeks post and have a mini-jungle on my scalp.  I massage my scalp and snappity-snap snap!  

It is cold now in Jersey, so I plan to reach my goal by:

Bunning, phony ponies and half wigs
MT and OCT
Ayurvedic oils, powders and rinses
Moisture (thanks to Hairveda's SitriNillah Deep Conditioner) 
Multi-vitamins

I am a little above SL now, so I am chasin' BSL by 2009!   

Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## malachi74 (Nov 18, 2008)

sign me up please


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in BSL June 2009


----------



## blkbeauty (Nov 24, 2008)

I am late, but I am in. Right now I am APL.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Nov 24, 2008)

oooooooooo wee! i want in ! i want in!


----------



## LovingLengths (Nov 24, 2008)

Count me in..


----------



## Amour (Nov 25, 2008)

Count me in... I'm about 1.5 inches past SL... I hope to make BSL by at LEAST dec 09.

I will update with my progress.. If I could only get someone to take my pictures for me I would update with pics. My SO would laugh at me if I asked him to take hair pics


----------



## justnotsure (Nov 25, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I can do this and have this goal attained by December 2009. With God all things are possible. Add me to the list.


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in!!!! I really would like to be BSL by Dec. of 09


----------



## baddison (Nov 25, 2008)

Please add me to the list.  I am just grazing SL, and will be joining the BUN FOR GROWTH challenge on Jan. 1st 2009.  My goal is to be BSL by Dec. 31st 2009!!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 25, 2008)

please add me too


----------



## likeacharm (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to join! Right now I am about 1" past APL, so I need around 2". I will take a starting pick when I flat iron tomorrow.


----------



## shelly25 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in....


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 25, 2008)

add me as well! *can't remember if she posted or not already*


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey! Didn't see my name on the list, but I definately want to join this challenge!!


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 26, 2008)

whoooooooo!!!!!!

cant wait for my hair to be swingin and blingin all down my back!! i got my reggie down now and i ready to make this happen....


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 26, 2008)

Please count me in this challenge as well! Thank you!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 28, 2008)

Im in................BSL by July 4, 2009


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Nov 28, 2008)

Can I join? I'm almost APL, and I'm aiming for full BSL by Dec 31st, 2009. BSL, here we come!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks like i'm gonna be in this challenge. *sigh*


----------



## chebaby (Nov 28, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Looks like i'm gonna be in this challenge. *sigh*


 why? your pic above looks like you are about top of bsl. did you have a set back?


----------



## britskie (Nov 29, 2008)

I would like to join, too.  Thanks!


----------



## joyandfaith (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know what goal I posted when I first joined this challenge, but I now hope to be BSL by December of 2009.


----------



## nelcoy (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm in!
My 1st challenge!


----------



## Lute (Nov 29, 2008)

I would like to join into.. I think I should be able to be bsl in 2009 as well.. :| lost all my progress pics from before (damn computer dying) but I should have new pics to show around January 15th....to show where i'm at.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in. BSL by Dec 09.


----------



## lane (Dec 1, 2008)

Please count me in.


----------



## baddison (Dec 2, 2008)

baddison said:


> Please add me to the list. I am just grazing SL, and will be joining the BUN FOR GROWTH challenge on Jan. 1st 2009. My goal is to be BSL by Dec. 31st 2009!!!!


 

Do we need to post starting pics???


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm in!  can i be added?  oooh, my very 1st challenge - so exciting!! what are the perameters - starting pics, update pics, monthly...quarterly?  thx!


----------



## shmmr (Dec 4, 2008)

I wanna join!


----------



## shmmr (Dec 8, 2008)

I must've been having a "moment". Don't know what I was thinking. I need out of this and into an APL by 2009 challenge. erplexed


----------



## collegeDoll (Dec 8, 2008)

here's my starting pic:
http://public.fotki.com/gangstalicious215-2/2008/dec-2008/hpim1461.html


i want bsl!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm already touching BSL this year but I don't want to really claim it until I am full BSL after a tiny trim I need which will be next year for sure. 

My hair is in extension braids righ now but here is my latest progress pic:


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 8, 2008)

i don't think i am in this challenge. i want in!!


----------



## baddison (Dec 8, 2008)

baddison said:


> Do we need to post starting pics???


 
Also....are there specific rules to the challenge??  Or is it simply "anything goes" until reveal-time??


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2008)

baddison said:


> Also....are there specific rules to the challenge?? Or is it simply "anything goes" until reveal-time??


 
I don't think that there are rules for this challenge but I do believe a starting pic would be a given. It is best to put one up so that you'll have something to compare at the end of the challenge. I am wearing extension braids to help me get to full BSL sooner than later.


----------



## nikamaya (Dec 8, 2008)

count me in. i would love to join.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm already touching BSL this year but I don't want to really claim it until I am full BSL after a tiny trim I need which will be next year for sure.
> 
> My hair is in extension braids righ now but here is my latest progress pic:


 
looking good Aggie


----------



## Seven7 (Dec 8, 2008)

Count me in.  I pray that I am BSL by Dec 09.


----------



## yuriko (Dec 8, 2008)

I almost forgot I was in this challenge, I will be perming on Thursday and hopefully posting progress pictures on Thursday. Wish me luck y'all


----------



## sutolkia (Dec 8, 2008)

count me in!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


> looking good Aggie


 
Thank you jerseygurl.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Dec 8, 2008)

count me in too!!


----------



## Lute (Dec 8, 2008)

Count me in..Hopefully by end of December or January.. i'll have pics..


----------



## bludaydreamr (Dec 9, 2008)

I want in! I am working on APL, but I want BSL by the end 2009. My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 9, 2008)

envivany said:


> I almost forgot I was in this challenge, I will be perming on Thursday and hopefully posting progress pictures on Thursday. Wish me luck y'all


 
Good luck. I'm rooting for you!!! See you at BSL


----------



## Junonia (Dec 9, 2008)

Ladies I apologize for not updating the list. I have been very busy and I have not had time to even sign on to LHCF.  So from this point on,  I will not be updating the list.   

Anyone that wants to join this challenge, please feel free to do so.  This challenge is open to all. All are welcome. 

For all those who are just joining this challenge, the only rule is to give us updates on your progress.   HHG ladies!


----------



## constance (Dec 13, 2008)

I haven't flat ironed for at least 6 months, but I'm going to try this week to see how long it is. "Try" because I have a CHI (w/o temp control) and I've grown cautious about the heat.  I may just wash and airdry.


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if I posted in here already, but I want to join!


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 13, 2008)

Ladies, I am hoping to BSL by June 09. Since washing my hair a couple of days ago, my hair is about 2 inches from APL right now (since I declined a trim on my ends from my stylist).


----------



## 2themax (Dec 14, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> You look like you'll make it! You're already a breath away from BSL as it is! What a way to ring in the New Year, lol.


 
Thanks Muffin.  You and me both!  Look at your hair girl.... I just hope that my hair stops breaking off.    (Sorry it took so long to post - I just saw your response).

We can do it!!


----------



## Brownchiq (Dec 14, 2008)

add me in!


----------



## drasgrl (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in.  Due to a set back a few months ago I wasn't able to make it this year but I hope to be a couple of month into 09.


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Dec 14, 2008)

I want in!


----------



## shortee (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies this is my current starting point, i just got my hair cut in to a long bob. So hopefully i can reach BSL by 2009. I ti might be a long shot but I'm going to try.

4a/b relaxed (nov 11th last relaxer-dec 31 next t-up) I'm trying to stretch to 9 weeks 

My current regime is:

wash 1x a week with Aveda rosemary mint shampoo and conditioner
Dc 1x a week with either ORS hair mayo and cera repair or Kera care humecto cream conditioner/cera repair or organix vanilla silk/cera repair.

Oils: cold pressed casrtor oil (every other day) , jojoba (to seal), betty hutton

Moisturizers: NTM or glucerin and aloe vera juice 

Low to no manipulation.

Vitamins: women's one a day, biotin 500, msm, b-complex


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 14, 2008)

Let's do this, ladies! I'm in!!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm focused! *I will acheive BSL in 09*
I can't wait.

Pic below: Natural wet hair. Once straightened, I'm APL.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 19, 2008)

hi, ladies. i'm a newbie and i'm in. i'm apl currently. will post pics soon. 

good luck!


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am hoping to make healthy and full BSL in 09 as well.. Recently had a setback and cut 3 1/2 inches so back at APL


----------



## ladylibra (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm in!  i wanna reach full BSL in a year.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 19, 2008)

i think I joined this one, if not can i be added?


----------



## MJ (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm withdrawing from this (and any other length challenges) .


----------



## yuriko (Dec 20, 2008)

I am now APL as of December 12th, no longer SL, my update pic is in my siggy, so I am definitely down to be BSL next year


----------



## MsBiz (Dec 20, 2008)

I am in.  I am currently SL and would love to be BSL by Dec 09.  My current regime is co-wash 2-3x week w/ daily scalp massages, and keeping my hair in 2 strand twists for the next 6 months.  Then I will re-evaluate to see if I should continue w/ this or try something new.


----------



## labareda (Dec 20, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in as well!


----------



## GrowinLonger (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in! 

Current length in siggy. 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## neyhla (Dec 21, 2008)

I'M IN 
current lenght APL


----------



## luvovcandy (Dec 21, 2008)

Im in and ready!! Below are my 2007 and 2008 pics.


----------



## Mena (Dec 21, 2008)

I am in. I am super excited!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in! Good luck to all!


----------



## RootPunch (Dec 21, 2008)

i'm in. don't have current pics (i gave up when i realized how slow of a grower i am). will have to take a couple and post when i get home from work.


----------



## HairGurl (Dec 21, 2008)

Ooooh I'm in!!! I need this kinda motivation!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 21, 2008)

I want to unoffically/lurk on this challenge because I think I'll be BSL by July (or sooner) and full BSL by the end of 2009


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 21, 2008)

*sigh* Add me to this one as well...


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 22, 2008)

I want in
please


----------



## Candycane044 (Dec 22, 2008)

Count me in!  My current length is in my siggy.  I am _trying_ my hardest to get there by my college graduation in May.


----------



## Junonia (Dec 24, 2008)

It looks as though I will reach APL in March.  That leaves me with 9 months to reach BSL.  I am planning to trim every 10-12 weeks instead of every 6.  I know I will see more progress with less trims.


----------



## TG2000 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm In! BSL by End of June 09!


----------



## baddison (Dec 27, 2008)

baddison said:


> Also....are there specific rules to the challenge?? Or is it simply "anything goes" until reveal-time??


 

Finally.....here is my starting pic:


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got less than a week until I reveal my progress .  I hope that I make it.


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's my official starting pic


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Dec 28, 2008)

Count me in!! Start pic in siggy , I hope to be BSL by May.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 28, 2008)

If I haven't posted before....count me in.

I want to be BSL by Dec 09.

Starting pics below


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in but i'll have to post my starting pics in february at my next relaxer!!!


----------



## Brees_hair (Dec 28, 2008)

Count me in..I'm trying to be BSL by May 09. In time for grad school graduation!!


----------



## chiliz345 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in! I'm in!  I'll post my starting pic after I get my trim in January.  Yay for BSL


----------



## hondahoney007 (Dec 28, 2008)

My hair is inching along. I'm determined to make BSL in 2009. My most recent pic is in my avatar.


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 28, 2008)

morehair4me said:


> Thanks Muffin.  You and me both! Look at your hair girl.... I just hope that my hair stops breaking off.  (Sorry it took so long to post - I just saw your response).
> 
> We can do it!!


 
That's okay.  Better late than never I always say, lol.  I'm on pins and needles myself.  I'm relaxing on the first and I really hope I made it .


----------



## Julyllove (Dec 30, 2008)

Count me in, I am almost APL and I hope to reach BSL sometime this year.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't even made APL yet. But hey I can shoot for the stars! Here's my progress so far

 December 2008


----------



## missware2003 (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you count me in!!!!!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 30, 2008)

I want to join!


----------



## delray712000 (Dec 30, 2008)

i got a long way to go but i am in.  this will encourage me to get serious with my hair care


----------



## ebzonix (Dec 30, 2008)

So I just recently cut off about 4 inches of my hair. yeah that's alot and I'm around shoulder length when stretched. BUT I still have optimism to reach BSL by 2009. I've just purchased the MTG and I have high hopes that I can get about an inch a month, even 3/4 would do it for me. We'll see! My hair feels so much better though.


----------



## AceH (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in 

Doing big THANGS in '09!

The plan is to keep it moisturized, protected, and healthy


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be posting my starting picture on Saturday


----------



## LyndseyJK (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in!!!!!! Bra Strap Length here I come!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 30, 2008)

Here I go~with my uneven-cutting-hair-self....


----------



## Jhunt-smith (Dec 31, 2008)

*Beginning Length. I will try to do one every 3 months. If u wanna know my reggie, its on my fotki. Its a little out of date && will be updated later today.
Beaucoup d'Amour*


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't remember joining this Challenge but I'm in.


----------



## J-Moe (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course, I'm in!!! I will post pictures as soon as I learn how.


----------



## Dragone (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd like to join too! My starting pic is in my signature.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2008)

Hiya!

Well I am not even APL so this is more having faith and aiming for the unknown! so here is my staring pic below, will update every time I take my weave out approx. over a month.
also in the grow esges back challenge!

I have had two minor trims since this pic:


----------



## mikisha (Jan 1, 2009)

COUNT me in.


----------



## moejama (Jan 1, 2009)

It's January 1st...I'm in!


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 1, 2009)

count me in i wanna be bsl by dec 09


----------



## smoothie696 (Jan 1, 2009)

Count me in....below is my starting pic


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jan 1, 2009)

moejama said:


> It's January 1st...I'm in!


 
Moejama I just looked at your fotki your about an 1" - 2" away from BSL. You should be there in no time.


----------



## blair (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my starting pic for the challenge.  Will update every 3 months.


----------



## Romey (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm hoping I can reach BSL by the end of this year, so I'm in.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 1, 2009)

YAAAY! I made it!...Okay, just barely, but still  (my before shot is in my siggy).


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 1, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> YAAAY! I made it!...Okay, just barely, but still  (my before shot is in my siggy).


 

Good for you! And you made it on the 1st of '09. Congratulations.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies!!! I am new here, just joined a week or two ago and I am so happy I found this site! I want in on this challenge and it will be my first challenge also so I am excited! I will post my starting pics soon


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jan 1, 2009)

i'm almost a little late for this challenge. 2009 just started. happy new year all.

I'M IN!!

I will hopefully be reaching bsl with the help of roller sets (my former love). And after I finish this pantene mask, I will be making the switch to kenra.

I'll post pics after my relaxer tomorrow. Then I'll have a fresh start for this challenge.


----------



## godzooki (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in!
I'm going to focus on retaining my ends with moisture and protective styling. 
I don't really have a regime down pat but I bought a bottle of Mega Tek to experiment with and will be using this at least twice a week on my scalp alone via a Mega Tek/aloe vera juice blend I made.  I also will be upping my coconut hot (or warm) oil cond. sessions to every other week. Too bad my hairdresser keeps trying to trim away my progress every 6 weeks!

Here is my starting pic taken from my latest touch up I got on 12/23 for a starting point.





and just to show I'm on my way! My gray is giving away my new growth at only 8 days post relaxer, lol! (I covered my gray at touch up time also)


----------



## soulie (Jan 2, 2009)

[IMG]http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m299/singlesoul_1999/0108length.jpg[/IMG]I'm in!  Will post starting pic on Saturday!


----------



## ShantWhite (Jan 2, 2009)

Didn't post in October because I still can't figure out how to... 
Anyhoo, the one in my siggy is where I am now and will be my starting point for the New Year!

Covering that bra strap is where I wanna be for full BSL (hopefully by June I'll make it). I'm in the process of trying to master my protein/moisture balance, definitely protective styling along with a sulphur/coconut oil concoction mix that my hair loves for thickness. I just have to stick with keeping it simple and stop falling for the PJ oke-doke 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## brandy (Jan 2, 2009)

I am in as well.
http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp199/brandyobi/DSC00026.jpg

The link is my current hair length.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm signing up!

I'm currently APL, so BSL by the end of the year seems like a reasonable goal.

ETA: Here's my starting pic.


----------



## Denise11 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm APL and I'm sure I can make BSL or maybe even MBL by the end of '09. I can't wait to get to MBL and then WL!


----------



## Prose Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

I wanna join!  I plan to make APL by May/June and BSL by the end of this year.  My starting point is in my siggy.  I have a lot of shrinkage right now though.


----------



## normacyri (Jan 3, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge. I can taste BSL!


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in too. The starting point is my avatar. I need to step my moisturizer game up tho  Oh yeah and I'm one year post trying to make it two before the BC


----------



## GirlTalk (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum! I'm mostly beyond shoulder length/almost armpit length & 4b. I'm in!!!


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 3, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanted to post my starting pic for this challenge.  My goal is to focus on retention, moisture and protein balance and to do this I will be taking my vitamins and drinking more water.



HHG to all my fellow challengers.


----------



## Thann (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm getting a little discouraged as far as my progress and decided to make a plan. I've been stuck at the same midpoint between SL/ APL for about while now. I've had no luck keeping much length in the back and its mainly because I got a least 3 unneeded trims last year. I'm getting a sew in Wed. with the hope of retaining every last inch this year. I'm going to wear it in 6 weeks, then out for 2-3 weeks and keep that routine until July.
Other Changes:
-I'm only leaving hair in the front out with the hope that my nape will finally grow since protected.  
-Washing every 10-12 days instead of every 7.
- No Trims


----------



## ayoung (Jan 4, 2009)

Please add me!!!! This won't be an easy goal--but I believe it is doable.

PLAN: (what has been working)
Rollerset 1x per week
Wash and Moisture DC weekly
Protein weekly
OCT

STARTING PIC: I need ~5 inches!!


----------



## summergirl08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in! I am so focused this year, NOTHING is hindering my growth in 2009


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm joining! 

I think I'm about APL now ( My camera was dead when I took my install out so I don't have any pics ) 

I plan on wearing weaves until summer and then maybe going back to braids for awhile...But I want to mostly protective style this year in a bid to retain as much growth as possible and to stay away from heat! 

I think APL to BSL on me is 4-5"


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

ayoung said:


> Please add me!!!! This won't be an easy goal--but I believe it is doable.
> 
> PLAN: (what has been working)
> Rollerset 1x per week
> ...


 


summergirl08 said:


> I'm in! I am so focused this year, NOTHING is hindering my growth in 2009


 
Great positive attitudes ladies, keep this up and your hair will you both. Happy hair growing.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm joining!
> 
> I think I'm about APL now ( My camera was dead when I took my install out so I don't have any pics )
> 
> ...


 
WOW Soleil, if that you in your avatar, your hair looks great!


----------



## dr.j (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in.  Will try to get a picture up soon.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 5, 2009)

I am officially starting my pursuit of this goal tomorrow.  My starting pic is in my siggy, but I will try and post a better picture tomorrow after I wash and condition my hair.

*Did I post this already?*   I'm too young for my mind to be going bad lol


----------



## praisedancer (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's my starting pic.


----------



## MyHeavenlyFatherKnows (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm in!!!  I'm at about APL (from certain angles lol).  And this darn neck of mine, if it was just a little stumpier!


----------



## loved (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm in.

My hair goals this year are
- growing the top & front to my chin
- growing the back to BSL
- improving the health of my edges

The first time that my hair will be straight enough to get a decent starting pic is inauguration week.


----------



## 55brneye (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm in!! will post pic soon...

In need of better hair care for longer thicker hair. I need some help on what to buy, how to start, when and what to do... PLEASE HELP IM LOOSING MY HAIR..


----------



## Essensual (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in...it's my end of 2009 goal. So....here we GROW!


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 8, 2009)

Count me in, pics in siggy.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 9, 2009)

*PLEASE ADD ME TO THIS CHALLENGE! ASAP!*


----------



## beautylove575 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm new (to post), I'm late, and I'm in!


----------



## constance (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm hanging in there though my hair growth appears to have slowed. I could see clear differences between Oct and Nov, but not so much between Nov and Dec. I'm hoping I'll see a little gain later this month.


----------



## jade3 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I joined this challenge! If I didn't, I had every intention of joining! I took down my weave this weekend and my hair is APL. Not full but I have plans to make it to BSL by my birthday which is 9/24!


----------



## tran4quility (Jan 11, 2009)

I would really like to join but I'll need a few weeks to post my before pic. Is that okay? I'm APL now and would love to be BSL by 12.31.09.


----------



## greenwings23 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, I wish 2 join the BSL, even though I am in the SL challenge I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



knowledge on the proper care of my hair as it grows longer.


----------



## Kiki82 (Jan 12, 2009)

i'm in.......


----------



## godzooki (Jan 12, 2009)

A quick update. 
Since my touch up on 12/23 it looks like I have acquired 1/4" of growth or more. I'm cheating and using my gray to measure since I got a color rinse alongside my touch up. I also already have wavy newgrowth making it's presence known in the back area. I'm taking this as a positive sign and hoping that I will be able to squeeze out a full half inch of new growth come my 4 week mark. I'll update with a newgrowth pic at week 4.

I've been sticking to my original goals of using the mega tek (via my megatek and aloe vera juice mix) on my scalp twice a week and I've been doing Post po treatments with the vatika frosting (shampooing, rinsing and then using vatika frosting and letting it sit for at least 1 hr before rinsing and condtioning) and so far, every single time I've done this my hair has been very well moisturized and soft when I get out of the shower to airdry. I've been using a bit of Giovani Direct and a little bit of Cocasta oil as my leave in and my hair has been feeling soft and light when dry. I'm not going to change any of that! I did do one tea (a mix of nettle, black and green) rinse and I loved the result, it's just hard for me to remember to steep the tea before I wash my hair. I gotta work on that. 

I'm trying to stick to my daily vites (multi, omega, garlic,msm) but I am a chronic skipper. One thing I do have to add is, I've been drinking lots of tea and I really think it's benefiting my hair. I've been drinking Mothers Milk which contains fenugreek and marshmallow root and I've also been drinking a lot of Republic of Tea's "Get Growing" and "Get Gorgeous" teas which contain things like nettle, horsetail, burdock root, hibiscus and other stuff. The teas are delicious! Check them out...
http://www.republicoftea.com/templa...cct=/|utmcmd=referral&__utmv-&__utmk252983818

Well, that's my update for now. I'll check back in at 4 wks post relaxer.


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 15, 2009)

Everything has been going alright so far. I just averaged my growth over the past seven months (transitioning), and I realized that I get about .60 inches every month. I just started using MT a few weeks ago, and I started vitamins (a Hair, Skin and nails vit. and flaxseed oil) about two weeks ago. Hopefully those give me the boost I need to get a full inch next month.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think i'm about an inch and a half away from bsl so I should make it by march or april, i will post a pic later


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I am going to join this challenge, I am going to increase my water, vits and hair protection, I am going to try the baggie on just my ponytail I will do it for a month and see what happens, I post my results with that as well, but I mostly plan to do buns and wigs, wigs will be something new but I  really need to hide my hair from this winter freeze. I only have maybe four inches to BSL, so I think I might stretch it out the full year. You never know I might be Midback by Dec09, I truly hope so.  Well its January and I am just starting now, so I will post a updated picture in April. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Maksi (Jan 15, 2009)

Count me in too.  This will help to keep me motivated.  My current length is a little bit past shoulder.  Since I have some heat damaged areas I want to lay off the direct heat until at least March.  I'll be wearing braidout and buns until them.


----------



## korean (Jan 16, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Moneek71 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there! I hope I'm not too late to join your challenge. I just joined LHCF yesterday and I am ready for change! My goal is to be BSL by June 09. I found this site looking for products for my type of hair. I learned so much on this site yesterday--- I am truly inspired. I am no that good at getting around the site, but I am very excited about the possibilities for my hair. I have 4a/4b texture hair (I think, and I know it doesn't looked relaxed, but it is). I am trying to get a handle on a daily routine, so far I' ve decided to wash 2x's a week, deep condition with one wash and protein treatment with the other wash; no heat, I wear my hair up and I take it down when I get home; Silk Elements Revive and Restore Anti-Breakage Hair Repair Creme every night; Silk Elements Root Penetrating Oil every other day; and 64 oz of water a day (woooo that's been a task). I hope that I am on the right track because I am determined to get this thing right.
BSL Bound Baby... June 2009!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Count me in !!! BRASTRAP by December 31, 2009. I'm already taking my vitamins and DEEp conditioning 2 times a week. Here's my picture:


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 21, 2009)

i haven't straightened, thus no starting pic yet, but i have incorporated bunning and wigs into my regimen. not enough to join either challenge, but it's there.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> *PLEASE ADD ME TO THIS CHALLENGE! ASAP!*


 
Ok, I see I did add myself to this challenge but I'm not on the list,  anywho. I believe I have reached most of my 2009 goals early:

@ BSL


----------



## ajacks (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is my starting picture .... FINALLY! This is my length as of 01/19/09.
I'm in between SL and APL so I have a long way to go.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Here is my starting picture .... FINALLY! This is my length as of 01/19/09.
> I'm in between SL and APL so I have a long way to go.


 
Great starting point Ajacks.  Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 22, 2009)

I want to join... again! Shoot, year after year I get a setback but always reach BSL. Right now I am at APL. I'm shooting for BSL by the summer! Please cheer me on!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> I want to join... again! Shoot, year after year I get a setback but always reach BSL. Right now I am at APL. I'm shooting for BSL by the summer! Please cheer me on!


 
I'M CHEERING YOU ON! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sitting under my Pibbs right now with Alter Ego DC in my hair.  I've decided to up my DC game if I'm going to reach BSL by December...I had gotten really lazy 

I need a trim desperately, but I haven't decided if its better to do it on the front end or the back end of chasing BSL.  I'm leaning toward doing it now, so that I can just get over it and concentrate on growing.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies, how's the growing going? 

Welcome new challengers.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

I got a trim today, probably about 3 inches it seems, but I like it. I think I still have a chance of reaching BSL but not too sure because I will be trimming some more off this year - I'm transitioning to texlaxed hair -so here's the current status of my where my hair is:


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^aggie your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Here is my starting picture .... FINALLY! This is my length as of 01/19/09.
> I'm in between SL and APL so I have a long way to go.


Simply beautiful ajacks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ^^^aggie your hair is gorgeous!


Thanks lilsparkle825. I just love your curlies.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok, I see I did add myself to this challenge but I'm not on the list, anywho. I believe I have reached most of my 2009 goals early:
> 
> @ BSL


 
Congrats on attainging BSL CurlyMoo.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 24, 2009)

I must say that is an amazing cut. the ends are just perfect and that is hard to get done nowadays. 




ajacks said:


> Here is my starting picture .... FINALLY! This is my length as of 01/19/09.
> I'm in between SL and APL so I have a long way to go.


----------



## ajacks (Jan 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Simply beautiful ajacks.


 
I was thinking the same thing when I saw your hair Aggie!  Your hair is beautiful.  I've been admiring your hair for awhile  



longhairlover said:


> I must say that is an amazing cut. the ends are just perfect and that is hard to get done nowadays.



Thanks!  My ends look almost as good as yours now.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 24, 2009)

Thought I joined already.  Count me in.


----------



## Hair2Dye4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Count me in, here's my starting pic.


----------



## constance (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful hair, ajacks & longhairlover. Congrats to making your goals early CurlyMoo!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

Hair2Dye4 said:


> Count me in, here's my starting pic.


 
Your hair is wonderfully thick H2D4.


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay I finally have my starting pic...it's in my signature. I barely made it to APL!! Finally, BSL here I come.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 25, 2009)

My hair growth tends to slow in the winter due to the cold, dry air. So I work to keep it up always and condition often. I'm learning that my ends need to be protected and moisture, moisture, moisture is the order of the day. And since I'm doing a long stretch, I'll do a bi-weekly protein treatment, followed by moisture, moisture, moisture and keep my hair in protective styles!!!


----------



## Denise11 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if I already joined this, but I'm in!


----------



## MissNina (Jan 25, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Here is my starting picture .... FINALLY! This is my length as of 01/19/09.
> I'm in between SL and APL so I have a long way to go.



Girl, your hair is absolutely gorgeous. . .it is gonna look beautiful @ BSL! 

Anywho, here is my latest pic from my last relaxer in the beg of Dec. . .I should be about a couple inches away now. 
***Once again, sorry for the _ultra_ darkness in the pics. . .I learned how to correct the lighting after I already took half of them ***


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 25, 2009)

I may make BS this year, My hair is getting very colose to APL and I think I will be hitting soon so maybe by the end of the yr I will make BSL...I wil really be able to tell when I touch up in Feb or March...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 25, 2009)

Please add me! Starting point:
A bit past APL...
~*Janelle~*


----------



## PrincessKia (Jan 26, 2009)

Me! Me! I'm in.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jan 26, 2009)

I think the best thing I can do to reach my goal is to wear my hair in protective styles. I hope to make it by September.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 26, 2009)

So far, so good. I'll be taking pictures when the ticker in my siggy runs out (end of March.)


----------



## Junonia (Jan 29, 2009)

I relaxed today and my hair is touching APL.  By April I should be full APL.  I am quite happy. This is a great way to start the new year.


----------



## DarkHair (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is my starting point (that I never posted)
December 11th, 08





I have my next relaxer scheduled for Feb 27th, but may push it up a week.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 29, 2009)

Minor Setback on my way to a Major Comeback..Ima Still hit BSL this year..Trust..


----------



## belleza (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I will be BSL by the end of the year.  Just did a touch-up, and only have a few more inches to go! So exciting!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 6, 2009)

i probably won't make it because when i finish chopping off my relaxed hair in august, i will probably be just a little past shoulder length. so...APL maybe? but hey, i will still try! lol


----------



## mikkos2000 (Feb 6, 2009)

This is the challenge I was looking for.  I joined the SL Challenge, but my hair is already at the base of my neck.  I am in.


----------



## Nayeli (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm relaxing in 7 weeks and I should be APL by then. 

The only thing that would stop me is a trim I have scheduled for the touch-up.

But it looks like I should still make it for my December touch up.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't done a length check since nov/dec 08. I wonder how far i actually am from bsl.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am in! I am sure to hit full BSL sometime this year, so many set back got to get back on track!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 16, 2009)

Had a nape setback...but I'm still in it!! Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

I dropped out of the MBL challenge because I had my hair cut back to APL and will be doing a lot more mini chops until all this ugly bone-straight hair is gone. I still want to stay in some type of challenge like this to keep me encouraged so I'm staying with this one for a while even if I don't make it this year. I will keep with it until I get to full BSL with my texlaxed hair.


----------



## yuriko (Feb 17, 2009)

I had to trim my hair ladies, I was hoping to be BSL by this summer. So now I am hoping to be there by December!


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 17, 2009)

I think I hit APL with this relaxer and I'm going to flat iron tonight to make sure.  I don't plan to relax again until August because I'll be wiggin it.  Hopefully I will be BSL by then.


----------



## brandy (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry ladies, I am no longer in this BSL challenge!! I've done a BC! I am now 100% natural. Yea Baby!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 17, 2009)

here's my update in my siggy.


----------



## Eclass215 (Feb 17, 2009)

I am still in - but I don't know if I'll make it 
I just had a much needed trim and I'm now CBL.  BSL seems like a far stretch but I will keep hope alive and maybe I'll still get there in December.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 17, 2009)

trying again to show update with signature..


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 17, 2009)

brandy said:


> Sorry ladies, I am no longer in this BSL challenge!! I've done a BC! I am now 100% natural. Yea Baby!



congrats! how are you liking it?


----------



## brandy (Feb 17, 2009)

blessedandlucky said:


> congrats! how are you liking it?


 
I look different but I like it though!. Thank you!


----------



## godzooki (Feb 18, 2009)

Updating...Still in the challenge although I've fallen off the routine wagon a bit. Getting back on the horse, so to speak. I think I've gotten a decent amount of new growth. I'm at week 9 since my last touch up and it's getting thick in there! Comparison shots below.

This one was taken 3 days post touch up/color





This one taken 1 week post touch up/color. You can see the new growth by looking at the gray. 




And taken exactly 9 weeks post touch up/color...measure growth by gray.




And this was the length shot taken after my last touch up. I can't really do a current length check because of shrinkage from air drying and the fact that I always have my hair bunned so it's never straight enough.




I got 3-4 more weeks to squeeze some more growth out...I'll update again right before I do my touch up.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 20, 2009)

My Hair grows...really really slow

But I hope atleast touch BSL at the end of this year


----------



## doll-baby (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm still in, I think that I have finally made APL I just recently relaxed my hair and I had a lot of growth (I've been using Mega-Tek!).  I hope to be touching BSL by July 09 .


----------



## phynestone (Feb 22, 2009)

Since I reached APL recently, I might as well try to get to BSL by 12/31/09. The only thing hindering me is being lazy with my conditioning treatments.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 22, 2009)

I still haven't posted photos sorry.  I'm APL now and getting relaxed on Thursday.  I should have another inch, unless I get a trim -which I shouldn't need.  

I'll be sure to post pics ASAP.


----------



## constance (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been so lazy lately-- abandoning part of my moisturizing regime. I've also been falling asleep w/o a scarf, which was impossible before... I used to wake up if I didn't have one on!  However, I'm getting back on the bandwagon otherwise there's no way I'll reach my goal. I'm barely approaching APL with roughly 1.5 inches of growth total for 4 mos. Oct-Feb. I haven't trimmed & don't plan to for awhile. Also, I'm trying to eat healthier.  Everyone's hair looks great.


----------



## tberry (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm barely touching APL but I have faith that I can get 2 BSL by DEC 31 '09!!!! Let's get it....I'M IN!!!


----------



## baddison (Feb 27, 2009)

tberry said:


> Hey guys! I'm barely touching APL but I have faith that I can get 2 BSL by DEC 31 '09!!!! Let's get it....I'M IN!!!


 

Hey girl....you and me both!!!  I'm only just at SL, but I'm pushing for BSL by Dec. 31st.  So wishing us both some luck...and lets get crack-a-lackin' :210:


----------



## stephluvshair (Feb 27, 2009)

Well ladies I hope I can make bsl by july 09 I just added surge to my reggie and will be using it everyday for two months so we will see...pray for me thanx


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I'm APL but I'm not sure because I haven't checked my length in a minute.  If I'm not APL I''m pretty darn close.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 27, 2009)

I am defintly hoping to be scraping BS by fall 09..I wil record progress in may with my next relaxer..


----------



## joyandfaith (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm going to have to get more serious with my DC's if I plan to even graze BSL by December.  I've gotten lazy lately. My one year anniversary is at at the end of April and I plan to be full APL at that point (my siggy pic is 2 months old).  Each goal is taking me longer than I thought.  It will pretty much have taken me a year to go from CBL to full APL.   I'm definitely learning patience in this process.  I hope to be touching BSL by the end of December though.


----------



## ImFree27 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm hoping to get to bsl, by my birthday by April, I have an inch to go..It won't be full bsl though, but it doesn't matter, as long as the back touches it, i'm claming it.....


----------



## MsTay18 (Feb 28, 2009)

count me in......i need some encouragement =]


----------



## MDsInfamousDiva (Feb 28, 2009)

My first challenge and I'm in!!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm still in!  I haven't had a touch up since November, so I need to post pics when I do.  It's hard to tell if I've gotten any length since I have lots of shrinkage.  I fell off my regimen with DC, so I am not too happy with myself.  Also lost alot of hair around the temples and sides from glue and front lace wigs 
I will get back on the bandwagon with DC, MT/OCT, and Ayurvedic oils/powders.  Bunning will be my new protective style.  
I'm still hoping to get to BSL by December.


----------



## phyl73 (Feb 28, 2009)

constance said:


> I've been so lazy lately-- abandoning part of my moisturizing regime. I've also been falling asleep w/o a scarf, which was impossible before... I used to wake up if I didn't have one on! However, I'm getting back on the bandwagon otherwise there's no way I'll reach my goal. I'm barely approaching APL with roughly 1.5 inches of growth total for 4 mos. Oct-Feb. I haven't trimmed & don't plan to for awhile. Also, I'm trying to eat healthier. Everyone's hair looks great.


 
Constance, are you natural?


----------



## collegeDoll (Feb 28, 2009)

gettin a little longer and slightly thicker  my hair is damp in this pic tho
AND I KNOW THE STRAP ON MY DRESS IS BROKE I JUST WEAR THIS IN THE HOUSE BECAUSE IT IS VERY COMFORTABLE LOL







a couple more in my fotki...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 1, 2009)

Just and update


----------



## umagba (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm, guess I'm not challenge-free anymore. Count me in!


----------



## constance (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm natural, Phyl73. The last time I relaxed was early 2004 and all the relaxed hair has been cut off. I really need to do better with my hair though (_still_ falling asleep w/o a scarf), but I'm gonna change starting tonight.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey. - I want to join if I haven't already. I'm like 2 inches away from apl and I think once I reach that I will be roughly 5 from bsl I have decided to baggy nightly until at least Easter. That's when I plan to straigthen and hopefully I will be. APL n then I will measure again to see how much I will need to BSL.


----------



## Tru2heart (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm so in! I will post my pics some time this week!


----------



## baddison (Mar 2, 2009)

Just checking in!!  Another month past, and still hanging in there with washing 2 times per week.  DC'ing with heat after every wash.  Air drying, bunning.  All this is gonna get me to BSL by December 31st 2009!!!


----------



## xyra (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in! My first challenge Long time lurker and new member here. I'm currently about an inch or so away from APL, but I think I might be able to reach BSL by December. My hair is currently in twists and I will be switching to braids next week, so I will post pics hopefully on Monday.


----------



## beauti (Mar 3, 2009)

*hi everybody! i'm also a newbie and I would like to join this challenge. I'm apl right now. I co-wash 3 times a week, dc once a week, and poo biweekly!*


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 3, 2009)

Was praying for BSL in 2009 but a wek from l last Saturday I had to get a 3 inch cut , my left side  has been healthy and flourishing , about 2 1/2 from BSl. My right side was breaking (looked like something took a bite out of the right back  side) and slower to grow. After getting my hair flat ironed for my sisters 40th BD party,  the stylist showed me the drastic diffrence in length. I had to do a big chop. I'm now back to somewhere between SL and APL . I'm praying and pulling out all the big guns to have back APL by August 2009. When I achive that, then I can  continue with you ladies. Please keep me and this stress spot in your Hair prayers.  God's best to you all that are close to achiving BSL


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is my starting pic,
YEAH um....I hope to be APL by APRIL  EASTER SUNDAY the length check was done in december I have roughly 4 inches to APL and roughly  5 inches from there to BSL....IT could HAPPEN LOL


----------



## constance (Mar 8, 2009)

Checking in also.  I've been doing much better with covering my hair before sleep, but I did not take care of my hair while out of town. I was just so tired I skipped moisturizing and paid for it yesterday when I shampooed & dc'd. It was a mess. I have "learnt" my lesson.


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Mar 8, 2009)

I want to join too ladies! Ive been trying to reach BSL for EVER.. I think this is my year I have aprox 2 inches. So I think Nov 2009 for my bday i should definately be there God willing. 




Jun 08








Feb09


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's my update, this was taken at the end of Feb.  I had a setback from Dec-Jan. due to slacking on my regimen.  But I'm focused now.  I plan to reach my goal of BSL this year.


----------



## Asia Part II (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm BSL when stretched now, but I wanna be BSL without stretching my hair. I'm not sure if that's possible, but I'm joining and we'll find out! Here's where I am as of yesterday:


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 8, 2009)

Just checking in ladies. Been catching up with the posts. Even though I've signed up, usually I just lurk in here. After plenty of setbacks, I'm just now finally approx. an inch past APL. My goal is to be BSL by my b-day. However, I probably will only be skimming by then.

However, I'm definitely not giving up - if not BSL by 09/24, def BSL for the Christmas holidays.

Just wanted to say good luck to all of the ladies in this challenge. Be encouraged!!!!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to join this challenge. Right now my hair in the back is APL and the sides are a nice full SL, possibly longer than that. I bun all the all time, whether its your normal bun or I use some hair accessories. I just know that 2009 is going to be a great year for me on so many fronts and I believe that I can reach my hair goals.....


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 13, 2009)

i am still in this in spirit even though i will not make it as i wil probably chop before i reach it. good luck to all the REAL challengers though lol


----------



## exubah (Mar 13, 2009)

I wanna join!  I am very new to LHCF having been introduced to it when I was stuck in England in December for almost a month!  My starting length is in my signature below and I am 10.5 weeks post relaxer.  I plan to relax in about 2.5 weeks at which time I will post an update pic.  I bun 90%+ and have been doing so for years.  My hair is probably 4a/b/c? dunno.....I want to have full, healthy BSL hair this year, preferably by the end of August for the 2009 Miss Universe pageant which we will be hosting here in the Bahamas this year can't wait (and I am not even a pageant watching person it's just a once in a lifetime deal that I don't want to pass up!).....Pray for me during my 2009 hair journey:crossfingers:


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd like to try this challenge. I don't know how realistic that is for my hair length at the moment....But I LOVE a good challenge!!!!!!!!! Below is my starting point:


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 15, 2009)

since i was able to pinpoint the cause of the raggedy ends (pony puffs, sadly) i put my hair away in senegalese twists. ideally i would like to keep it like this till the end of april, and somewhere in there i will have to redo these twists. i am hoping to be fullish APL when they come out, then i will reassess my aim of being BSL at some point this summer once i see where i am.


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's an update:
I trimmed back to APL due to severe breakage.  It's even now...if everything goes right, I might make BSL by fall this year.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 16, 2009)

If it's not too late I'd love to join.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm late but I'm in!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Mar 19, 2009)

Currently APL and hoping to be BSL by the end of the year (end of the summer would be great).


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 20, 2009)

....I wonder should I put myself in this challenge. I'm 4 inches away from  BSL.... 

I hope this doesn'tjinx me, but I'm IN! lol I want to be BSL by the time I graduate!! Wooo HOO!


----------



## LongiLox (Mar 20, 2009)

Still hoping to make BSL by the end of this year. I'm now about 3 inches away from BSL instead of 4 inches. Feels like I've been stuck at APL forever.


----------



## Closeout (Mar 20, 2009)

LongiLox, I know how you feel, i have been suck at APL forerver as well!!! Urrrrggggg.... We will get there thought


----------



## Closeout (Mar 20, 2009)

JD2'd said:


> Currently APL and hoping to be BSL by the end of the year (end of the summer would be great).


 
ur hair looks nice in the pic!


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm going to have to drop out of this challenge since I just cut my hair.  I think I will aim for BSL 2011.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 21, 2009)

oohhhh can I join???


----------



## hondahoney007 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm still in it. I had to have my ends trimmed back due to minor breakage. I'm giving myself until Dec 2009.


----------



## blair (Mar 23, 2009)

I've decided to remove myself from this challenge.  It was going to be a stretch from the beginning but after my 3 month progress check, I think a more realistic goal for me is APL.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## beauti4dlo (Mar 27, 2009)

ohh, I've been gone for a minute!!! But I'm almost there. I did a little bit of snipping in January, but it's definatly growing back, stronger, longer and healthier!! I gotta get some pics up ASAP!!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay ladies, I am really  that I have to do this but I have to drop  out of this challenge. I am newly texlaxed and experiencing a lot of breakage at the demarcation line as a result so I will have to do some major cutting over the course of the next few months as the bone straight hairs grow out. I am not happy about this but I know that I have to do it this way. So good luck to all remaining BSL challengers in reaching their goals. 

I will be attempting to keep my hair at shoulder length for a while.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm still in!! The Deep Conditioning Challenge is REALLY helping me.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 27, 2009)

Still holding on. The protective styles and deep conditionings are my saving grace.


----------



## Andy1979 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I am almost there.  When I stretch my natural hair it looks like I am grazing the top of my brastrap....i will straighten my hair next weekend and take pics because my goal was to be BSL by April 4 (the 1 year anniversary of my big chop)


----------



## lisajames96 (Mar 27, 2009)

blair said:


> I've decided to remove myself from this challenge.  It was going to be a stretch from the beginning but after my 3 month progress check, I think a more realistic goal for me is APL.  Good luck everyone!


BSL or not, you have beautiful healthy looking hair. Good luck on reaching ASL.

I don't know if I joined this challenge or not...but I need about 4 inches to BSL i think. I am hoping to get 4 inches by November 09.


----------



## lexi84 (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot to post my update.  This pic is from February 13.  I'll have more updates in April.







Here's my 7 month comparison






I think i'll make it plus a nice trim by December


----------



## LaLaa (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello everyone. Is it to late to join this challenge?


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I am really  that I have to do this but I have to drop out of this challenge. I am newly texlaxed and experiencing a lot of breakage at the demarcation line as a result so I will have to do some major cutting over the course of the next few months as the bone straight hairs grow out. I am not happy about this but I know that I have to do it this way. So good luck to all remaining BSL challengers in reaching their goals.
> 
> I will be attempting to keep my hair at shoulder length for a while.


 
sorry to see you go Aggie but you made the right choice for your hair. We'll miss you


----------



## joyandfaith (Mar 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I am really  that I have to do this but I have to drop  out of this challenge. I am newly texlaxed and experiencing a lot of breakage at the demarcation line as a result so I will have to do some major cutting over the course of the next few months as the bone straight hairs grow out. I am not happy about this but I know that I have to do it this way. So good luck to all remaining BSL challengers in reaching their goals.
> 
> I will be attempting to keep my hair at shoulder length for a while.



Aw Aggie, I'm sorry to her that the demarcation line is giving you troubles.  Are you positive you have to cut it off?  Either way, I know your hair will grow in no time because you take such good care of it and you seem to have a fast growth rate.


----------



## tberry (Mar 29, 2009)

baddison said:


> Hey girl....you and me both!!!  I'm only just at SL, but I'm pushing for BSL by Dec. 31st.  So wishing us both some luck...and lets get crack-a-lackin' :210:



I know I'm late replying back but thanks girl u 2!


----------



## princessdi (Mar 29, 2009)

I want in.  I'm hoping to reach BSL by December 09 too.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 29, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Ok, now ur pressing it...  But thank you MG for the hair support *_
> 
> _*I'm down for '09. *__*Junonia, please add my name to the new list of challengers. *_


 

_*Oooh...I know I did not say this....*_

_*scratching out this post..*_ 



_*I will never do this again...I swear I think it jinxes me everytime I join a length challenge...*_

_*...will take each month as it comes with no deadlines.  It will happen when it happens, if at all.  *_

*Watching from the sideline and cheering all the super fast growing & hair retaining folks on.*

**


----------



## 2themax (Mar 29, 2009)

morehair4me said:


> I thought I had already joined this one. But here goes - I'm in.
> 
> September, 2008:


 
Well I finally made it!!!

March 1, 2009:






Unfortunately, the split ends exceeds the BSL, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm going to join this challenge. I've been a scissor addict for the past year which has left me stuck between APL & BSL .
I'm going to resist cutting and make BSL and beyond this year, finally.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 30, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Oooh...I know I did not say this....*_
> 
> _*scratching out this post..*_
> 
> ...


 

I said I was going to stop putting deadlines on myself too, but I am a sucker for challenges


----------



## LongiLox (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone made it yet? I will have do a progress update in a couple of weeks. I won't be BSL yet but I should be at least 1/2 inch closer.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Apr 1, 2009)

I think i'ma stop making deadlines for my hair also. Something bad always happens like a bad shedding accident or something. I'll just stick with Bootcamp....


----------



## tberry (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm soo late  but i'm in! Here's my starting pic...

February 2009


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to join too! I have been dying to reach bsl I've been stuck at APL for some time.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 4, 2009)

heres my updated I want to be bsl december 2009 I have a long way to go but its a goal none the less!!!


----------



## MissNigeria (Apr 10, 2009)

Am in too. I woulf like to join the bsl challange


----------



## Eclass215 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey ladies - I'm still in, trying to hold on and make it by then end of the year!  I got a trim in February so I need to post update pics soon.  I'm working on it!  Keep growing!!!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is my progress so far.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Apr 10, 2009)

Imma join........I hope to be bsl by dec or march of next year.....


----------



## simcha (Apr 10, 2009)

Count me in.  A little late though... I'll post my start pics some time this weekend.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm getting there ladies!  I think I can make it by the end of the year.  Check my siggie for an updated pic!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 12, 2009)

i did a new length check pic today and i'm officially claiming APL! hopefully by my one-year BC anniversary in june i will be full APL, and from there i'm shooting for BSL. i'm really optimistic that i can make it by the year's end, maybe even by my birthday in october.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 12, 2009)

still got a long way to go.


----------



## yuriko (Apr 13, 2009)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I'm getting there ladies!  I think I can make it by the end of the year.  Check my siggie for an updated pic!



You are almost there, your hair is so thick and gorgeous, wow!


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm still trying.  I got a much needed trim 2 weeks ago and almost had a breakdown.  And why I chose to get this trim the day before my bridal shower, I don't know  

Anyway, it took me pretty much right back to where I am in the siggy pic erplexed, but with blunt even ends all the way across.  I'm going to keep on trying for BSL by December.  A girl can dream


----------



## Junonia (Apr 18, 2009)

I relaxed today with alter ego. I am very happy with my growth and I hope to reach BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## ayoung (Apr 18, 2009)

Way to go ladies!

I am posting to show that I am aaalllmmmooossttt at APL..I can taste it 






Hoping for my warm weather spurt soon...


----------



## lane (Apr 18, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm still trying.  I got a much needed trim 2 weeks ago and almost had a breakdown.  And why I chose to get this trim the day before my bridal shower, I don't know
> 
> Anyway, it took me pretty much right back to where I am in the siggy pic erplexed, but with blunt even ends all the way across.  I'm going to keep on trying for BSL by December.  A girl can dream




You're still looking good. You would be surprised at what your hair can do in 8 months.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm in on this one...


----------



## Junonia (Apr 19, 2009)

Pixel Lady said:


> I'm in on this one...




How far are you from BSL? You look there to me


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 25, 2009)

Junonia said:


> I relaxed today with alter ego. I am very happy with my growth and I hope to reach BSL by the end of the year.



Beautiful hair!


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 25, 2009)

ayoung said:


> Way to go ladies!
> 
> I am posting to show that I am aaalllmmmooossttt at APL..I can taste it
> 
> ...



You look like you're there to me! Nice job!



lane said:


> You're still looking good. You would be surprised at what your hair can do in 8 months.



Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## MissNina (Apr 25, 2009)

I relaxed yesterday after about 4.5 months and guess what. . .technically I'm BSL!!! YAYYYY!!!

I'm not really claiming it yet though b/c it isn't fully there enough for me.

Sorry I don't have pics. I took some yesterday but, unfortunately, I took them with my BB and some idiot stole my phone last night  I'm soooooo sad about it, I haven't really done much all day.

I will take some more pics when I get my replacement bb monday or when I stop being sad and go get some batteries for my digi camera


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 25, 2009)

_*Why are MekyakaKinkerbelle & Pixel Lady in dis thread Harpo?*_


----------



## godzooki (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm still in sorta...I have not had a touch up in 18 wks and I'm really dragging my feet on doing so. Torn between trying to go natural or not again...Sigh...I'm sure if I were to get a touch up I'd be really close to bra strap. I don't know what I'm going to do except take it one day at a time for right now... I really loathe to chop but I don't think there's anyway I could transition without chopping and I really want bra strap so bad I can taste it! I'm thinking about just having my new growth flat ironed or something every now and then to see where I am until I decide what the heck I'm going to do.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 27, 2009)

MissNina said:


> I relaxed yesterday after about 4.5 months and guess what. . .technically I'm BSL!!! YAYYYY!!!
> 
> 
> I will take some more pics when I get my replacement bb monday or when I stop being sad and go get some batteries for my digi camera


 
I can't wait to see your updates! Congrats! Feel better about your BB...someone did away with mine about a month ago as well.


----------



## LaLaa (Apr 27, 2009)

Im still going strong with this year sretch. I will be 8 months in on the 30th! Im addiing some color to my hair tonight or tomorrow with jazzing hair dye.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 4, 2009)

I'm still plugging away.  I've just reached my one year on LHCF and I wanted to share a pic of my hair in its natural state May 3rd 2008 vs. May 3rd 2009. Its hard to really see growth when its not straightened, but you can still see a difference.  I'm learning to be patient and enjoy the process.


----------



## nikki2229 (May 10, 2009)

I just flat ironed my hair and I have 5 inches until BSL.erplexed
I've been way too scissor happy since I started transitioning and I have cut at least 2 inches.

I don't know if I am going to make it by the end of the year.


----------



## 2themax (May 10, 2009)

2themax said:


> I thought I had already joined this one. But here goes - I'm in.
> 
> September, 2008:


 





Update - 4/18/09 (It's actually BSL, but I'll post again when it's just below my bra strap).  That's when I'll consider it FULL BSL.


----------



## simplie_lovable (May 10, 2009)

I want to be part of this. This is going to be my first challenge ever


----------



## jerseygurl (May 11, 2009)

Hi ladies hope everyone is working hard at getting to BSL. My dumb self forgot to take pictures of my newly relaxed hair and now it's braided up till July. So I will do an update then.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (May 11, 2009)

I want to join!
My start picture is May 4, 09 and it's in my siggy.


----------



## baddison (May 11, 2009)

STill sticking with this challenge.  Still bunning and using my MT mix.  Still hoping for BSL by Dec. 31st 2009!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 11, 2009)

I'm still trudging along, trimming away the unsightly ends...but I am making progress.  August and I'm there!


----------



## eocceas (May 15, 2009)

Hello Ladies...new to LHCF and I am so anxious to see my end results but I know that patience is a virtue, so just looking forward to the journey. Thnx in advance for all the inspiration and much needed encouragement. I see soooo many suprrr delicious hair it's not even funny.  Soooo excited...let the fellow hairship begin


----------



## greenwings23 (May 18, 2009)

Hi would like to join the BSL...I just make SL April/May 2009..hope to be full SL summer and APL 2009...


----------



## princessdi (May 19, 2009)

Well, I have been cowashing and moisturizing like a mad scientist, and also have been eating healthy and exercising daily, so I'm hoping that this will get me to BSL by December 2009; however, I'm still in search of a good moisturizing leave-in to help pull me through my six month stretches.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Junonia (May 19, 2009)

We are almost 6 months into the challenge. Have you guys made significant progress?  

As far as I am concerned, I am at APL.  I had to trim the little pointy pieces to even my hair. Between now and December, I think I will gain 3-3.5 inches which will put me a little below shoulder blade. My total for for the year will be about 5 inches.  I  may not reach BSL until 3/2010.  I will continue to aim for December and stick to my regimen.  Hopefully, I'll have a growth spurt.

ETA:  I need 5.5 -6 inches to reach BSL by the end of this year.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 19, 2009)

I think I wil be BSL by 12-31-09.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 19, 2009)

i am like...4-5 inches away..can i make that by December 31 at 11:59:59? lol


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 19, 2009)

I'm still in, 12-31-09 seems doable to me.  Actually, I think i'll get there before then, i'm still trimming away thin ends.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 19, 2009)

Junonia said:


> How far are you from BSL? You look there to me



I'm about two inches away, now. I was almost MBL but cut four inches.



MonaLisa said:


> _Why are MekyakaKinkerbelle & *Pixel Lady* in dis thread Harpo?_



Why can't I be in this thread??  Ms Lady, I'm trying to make it to BSL just like everybody else in here! If you look at the second and fourth pix you can tell (those are the most current and, both, taken on April 10).

I'm still hanging in there...I'm going to take pix in about two more weeks.

HHG ladies!!


----------



## Aviah (May 19, 2009)

princessdi said:


> Well, I have been cowashing and moisturizing like a mad scientist, and also have been eating healthy and exercising daily, so I'm hoping that this will get me to BSL by December 2009; however, I'm still in search of a good moisturizing leave-in to help pull me through my six month stretches.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?



Hollywood Beauty Olive Creme
click here for the pic: http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/upload/OLIVE CRM H-DRESS D-H 7.51.JPG

I wanna join this challenge but I'm here so late... I'm just above APL but BSL is like 5" away, I wanna make it by New Year's Eve. Think I can do it in 7 months? BTW I gots MN


----------



## Aviah (May 19, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i am like...4-5 inches away..can i make that by December 31 at 11:59:59? lol



Just saw your post... You and me both!


----------



## joyandfaith (May 20, 2009)

I'm joining the BSL by 12/31/09 at midnight group   Is it me or does my bra strap look to be MBL in my siggy pic? erplexed


----------



## Denise11 (May 20, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm joining the BSL by 12/31/09 at midnight group   Is it me or does my bra strap look to be MBL in my siggy pic? erplexed



It is a little low.


----------



## Denise11 (May 20, 2009)

I made BSL/BSB so I'm off to find the MBL challenge now!!


----------



## *Michelle* (May 20, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I made BSL/BSB so I'm off to find the MBL challenge now!!



Congratulations!!!  

Now what is BSB, please?


----------



## *Michelle* (May 20, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm joining the BSL by 12/31/09 at midnight group   Is it me or does my bra strap look to be MBL in my siggy pic? erplexed



Yeah, looks low...kinda like mine. 

Wonder if that's why people keep asking me if I'm BSL!!!erplexed


----------



## Denise11 (May 20, 2009)

Pixel Lady said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Now what is BSB, please?



Thank you!

BSB stands for Below Shoulder Blade. It's a more accurate way of measuring Bra strap. People wear their bras in different places on the body. Which a lot of times is not really bra strap. Sometimes it's way too high, and sometimes it's way too low.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 20, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> BSB stands for Below Shoulder Blade. It's a more accurate way of measuring Bra strap. People wear their bras in different places on the body. Which a lot of times is not really bra strap. Sometimes it's way too high, and sometimes it's way too low.



Your welcome!

Thank you! BSB makes good sense. Hmmm...BSB, huh!? I will re-check tomorrow (too lazy right now) because I'm sure I'm full BSB.


----------



## Junonia (May 20, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm joining the BSL by 12/31/09 at midnight group   Is it me or does my bra strap look to be MBL in my siggy pic? erplexed




I have the same issue.  I have one bra that is right below the blades and the other bra which I use to measure BSL, sits low like yours.  I will try to post a pic of it later on.


----------



## Junonia (May 20, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I made BSL/BSB so I'm off to find the MBL challenge now!!




Congrats to you!


----------



## Angelicus (May 20, 2009)

Just wanted to give an update. If you look in my fotki, you'll see that I made BSL again. Recently I did trim my hair so it's right above BSL. My goal is to have BSL hair while it's curly. Wish me luck again! Here's some things that I'm doing differently:

1. Oiling my hair before shampooing
2. Deep conditioning for 10 minutes, mixing my conditioner with EVOO (of course)
3. Using a tea rinse (This has really curbed my shedding  )
4. Moisturizing everyday and applying oil each night, especially to my ends.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 20, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I made BSL/BSB so I'm off to find the MBL challenge now!!


 
congrats girl!!! But where are the pics and what's your regimen?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 20, 2009)

I got a trim Monday...people act like they don't know what "dust" and/or "only the ends, and it doesn't have to be blunt" means...even after I double checked it in the mirror and repeated myself SLOWLY...so she gave me a blunt cut when I looked away. I'm not APL anymore =( but I should be back there by Julyish. And instead of being barely APL...I will be full blunt APL (trying to look at the bright side here).

I think I have 3-4 inches to go after I hit full APL, if I measured correctly.


----------



## Amour (May 20, 2009)

I am in like swimwear!

I have JUST JUST JUST reached APL and my goal is to make BSL in 6months (Novemeber for my bday). 

I WILL DO IT. I may even post a starting pic


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 20, 2009)

i am back in my donut bun after pineappling last night to give my hear a little break


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 20, 2009)

4ish inches till BSL!


----------



## Denise11 (May 20, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> congrats girl!!! But where are the pics and what's your regimen?



Thanks girl! 

I'm on my iPhone right now. That's why I never post pics. I had my daughter post my Avatar pic. I'll post some soon though.

As for my regimen, I don't have a regimen. I just shampoo and condition with heat as needed. But I make sure to moisturize and seal every day.


----------



## Kellum (May 21, 2009)

I'm going to join this challenge. I'm hoping to be BSL by my birthday in Oct.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 23, 2009)

Pixel Lady said:


> Yeah, looks low...kinda like mine.
> 
> Wonder if that's why people keep asking me if I'm BSL!!!erplexed



You look like you're on your way to WL to me.


----------



## Nayeli (May 23, 2009)

Thinking about getting a trim in July. I should still be able to make it by December though - at least I hope so


----------



## LongiLox (May 25, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm joining the BSL by 12/31/09 at midnight group  Is it me or does my bra strap look to be MBL in my siggy pic? erplexed


 
Yes, yes it does. Looks to me like your bra strap is really low, like mine.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 25, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## lisajames96 (May 25, 2009)

I did a protective style friday morning and took it down this monday afternoon. Here's a few pics after I took the twists out. http://gallery.me.com/ingr96/100012

If you want a laugh check out the hair video I tried to make of my twisting my hair.
http://video.fotki.com/lisajames96/


----------



## cubanit (May 25, 2009)

Im in!! Im In !! Im IN!!! 
I could get anothewr 3 1/2 inches by dec . i would be officially bsl and have room to trim.
I will wash once weekly with ntm kerafix as a pre con and humctress for my con. Every other week nexxus emergencee. I still take my vitamins.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 28, 2009)

I'm joining. I'm doing the Hide Your Hair for 6 Months challenge, so I won't be able to update until December. I'll post a picture when I straighten for my starting picture next month. BSL is my goal. So hopefully hiding my hair will get me there.


----------



## eocceas (May 29, 2009)

Hey ya'll on vacation but couldn't stay away too long.  I had a quick weave on for about a week and a half and hated it, I'm waiting til I get back home on Mon. to resume my care.  My hair really needs it.  I am experiencing good length retention but I am not noticing any thickness, so I will be focusing on that when I get back.  And I have just decided to texlax my hair, wanted to go natural all the way but just can't do it. But I will try and stretch for a good 14-20 wks. I have been hearing good feedback on Shikakai and JBCO so will be ordering those today as well as Bentonite Clay.


----------



## princessdi (May 29, 2009)

I'm about 4 inches from BSL.  I will be relaxing in July and will know then exactly how far I am from reaching my goal.  I'd like to be FULL BSL by Christmas!


----------



## camilla (May 29, 2009)

count me in a little past apl protective styling with half wigs, twist outs, and full weaves


----------



## yuriko (Jun 1, 2009)

Ms Twana, it looks like you may already be BSL if your hair was straightened

Ok so I am relaxing in two days, will be showing the pics then


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 1, 2009)

yuriko said:


> Ms Twana, it looks like you may already be BSL if your hair was straightened
> 
> Ok so I am relaxing in two days, will be showing the pics then


 
ME.... Girl I WISH!!! 

My hair MAY be about your length in your siggy. It's probably a little shorter though. I guess I can't REALLY tell though because I haven't had a GOOD straightening yet. But, when I stretch my hair out, it's not anywhere NEAR BSL yet.


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm soo late, I'm at about APLish, and for the next 6 months I'm going to be doing some major TLC to my hair... Pics coming as soon as I get camera up and running!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 15, 2009)

I had my hair straightened yesterday for my wedding and I was soooo excited to see the progress. I'm not BSL, but I'm on my way. Yippee!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi ladies my hair was just touching by bra as at April but I got a much needed trim that took me back to inbetween APL and BSL. My goal is healthy long hair but I WILL get to BSL by year's end!!! LOL


----------



## F8THINHIM (Jun 15, 2009)

My guess is that I'm APL.  I have been bunned and braided under half wigs for the last two months.  I am 13 weeks post and I need to touch up soon so I will add that picture to my strip when I do.


----------



## Junonia (Jun 17, 2009)

My ends are starting to look and feel thin.  This has happened before.  I am starting to think at a certain length this happens.  Kinda not happy right now.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there.  My hair is steadily growing and i'm steadily chopping.  lol~  Trying to keep it thick and healthy to the ends while attaining length is quite a challenge...but i'm up for it!  We can do this, Chicas!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 17, 2009)

i just ordered some MSM online. it was a full $10 cheaper on ebay. and free shipping. it supposedly loosens hair texture, makes it healthier, and increases growth. all pluses for me. and its good for the whole body. BSL by Dec 09 here i come!


----------



## MissNina (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW so I totally forgot to post pics lol I'll try to take some tonight or the next time I flat iron. Haven't decided if I'm going to airdry tonight or not


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 17, 2009)

i took pics when i straightened yesterday, but no length shots since my camera screen is broken and i can't figure out how to get to the self timer 

i will be getting a new camera soon, but i am either back to APL after trimming last month or i will be next month (my money is on next month). the trim probably set me back 2 months, but i needed it! i'm going into braids for 2 months after i wash my hair. if i can retain it all (which i usually don't have a problem doing), i can be BSL by december.


----------



## Nayeli (Jun 17, 2009)

About to enter week 14 of an 18 week stretch. My hair was playing games with me some weeks back but I'm good now.

I should still make it by Christmas. I need a trim though, so I'm hoping I still make it.


----------



## doll-baby (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm still keeping hope alive to make it to BSL in 2009 even if it's by Dec 31st 2009 !


----------



## eocceas (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys back from vaca...3x darker might I add I wanted to quickly update on the two vitamins that I have added to my diet a/b 3 wks ago. Which is Gelatin 650mg and MSM 1,000mg. And my hair has gotten noticeably thicker and new growth softer. Yippee skippee....Now the bad thing about taking things together is that I don't know what to give credit to Any way I will continue to see what happens and keep you guys updated.

Also washed yesterday w/ Giovanni Tea Tree, co rinsed with V05, dc/ with Lekair 30min w/heat, leave-in'ed with Giovanni Leave In, moistured with Elasta QP Mango and sealed with combo. Castor, Evoo, Jojoba+ Amla.

next wash in 2 days will be a cowash and I will attempt the ACV rinse for the 1st time.


----------



## pri (Jun 17, 2009)

I haven't did a length ck since April and probably won't until somewhere between July-Sept but I hope I'll be bsl when I do or at least by Dec. From my meausurements it looks like I need about 3". :/


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 19, 2009)

So I ddiscovered I made APL (yay me!) and decided it's high time to join this challenge. I have about 3-3.5 in to BSL/BSB so we'll see if that's possible. Sorry I don't havea starting picture my camera went to the electronic store in the sky... Q_Q


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 19, 2009)

Kusare said:


> So I ddiscovered I made APL (yay me!) and decided it's high time to join this challenge. I have about 3-3.5 in to BSL/BSB so we'll see if that's possible. Sorry I don't havea starting picture my camera went to the electronic store in the sky... Q_Q



congrats girl and you should be able to hit BSL by year's end!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 19, 2009)

Kusare said:


> So I ddiscovered I made APL (yay me!) and decided it's high time to join this challenge. I have about 3-3.5 in to BSL/BSB so we'll see if that's possible. Sorry I don't havea starting picture my camera went to the electronic store in the sky... Q_Q


 
Congrats!!!

I'm still protective styling, of course, because I'm also doing the Hide Your Hair Challenge. I can't wait to straighten my hair and see that I'm BSL. Although I don't really know if I want to be BSL or BSB because I can't really tell the difference between the two on me.


----------



## lexi84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys!  I havent checked in for a while.  I'm currently in a sew-in that I got for my Miami vacation in May.  I'll probably be taking it down tonight or tomorrow.  When I saw my hair last, I was about three inches from BSL with a healthy blunt and thick U-shape and that was a month ago.  I have about 2 or more inches of new growth under here so hopefully I'll be super close to BSL once I take this sew in out!  I have pics in my cam, but the batteries are dead.  As soon as I get some new batteries, I'll upload and update my album.


----------



## needshealthnlength (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not even Apl yet


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel like my hair has been chilling at the same length since Jan. I hope it'll pick up the pace during the second half.


----------



## baddison (Jun 21, 2009)

needshealthnlength said:


> I'm not even Apl yet


 don't feel  bad...i just updated my fotki, and i'm not apl either. in fact, i dont think i'm gonna make bsl this year AT ALL


----------



## simcha (Jun 21, 2009)

I just took progress pics after my last touch-up yesterday and I've barely reached armpit length.  It just seems like my hair grows so slowly and once I hit armpit length it just seems to stagnate and not get any longer than that. 

I noticed a section in the back in the middle that seems shorter.  I think it's from cross-wrapping.  I guess I'll have to stop that... 

I'm just hoping to barely reach bra-strap by December.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi ladies, not APL yet, but I love stopping in on this thread to see what you are all doing to acheive your BSL goal. I am hoping to be able to join the 2010 challenge. Good luck y'all!


----------



## Nayeli (Jun 21, 2009)

Need.Relaxer.STAT!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 22, 2009)

Juspri said:


> I haven't did a length ck since April and probably won't until somewhere between July-Sept but I hope I'll be bsl when I do or at least by Dec. From my meausurements it looks like I need about 3". :/



Hang in there! I'm about 2-2.5 in. away and I'm like, "Just GROW already!" . I'm not planning on doing a length check until August, so hopefully I will reach my goal by then (if not sooner).


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 22, 2009)

Junonia said:


> My ends are starting to look and feel thin.  This has happened before.  I am starting to think at a certain length this happens.  Kinda not happy right now.



Are you protective styling and babying your ends?


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jun 22, 2009)

Pics coming soon!!! I measured my hair recently and am about 3 inches away from BSL and pretty excited !!! I don't have any pics up because my camera broke, but I'll have some up pretty soon!!!!


----------



## lisajames96 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm still debating on straightening my hair at the end of june for a length check. But for now I just stretch my wet hair for length. I gained about an inch since the end of March. Not too bad. Still dampening, moisturizing, and  putting my hair in twists at night, but some nights I don't baggy them, just tie up with silk scarf.
Still hope to be BSL in Dec. (confession) I have alot of back fat, so not sure how to check for BSB length...any suggestions for big girls(besides, "lose weight")






*May to June comparison*


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 22, 2009)

oh i have a lenth update. i got about 1.5 inches in less than 2 months. lets hope this spurt continues. i am APL now.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 22, 2009)

lisajames96 said:


> I'm still debating on straightening my hair at the end of june for a length check. But for now I just stretch my wet hair for length. I gained about an inch since the end of March. Not too bad. Still dampening, moisturizing, and putting my hair in twists at night, but some nights I don't baggy them, just tie up with silk scarf.
> Still hope to be BSL in Dec. (confession) I have alot of back fat, so not sure how to check for BSB length...any suggestions for big girls(besides, "lose weight")
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean. My bra doesn't sit in the same spot as someone who is smaller, so where is BSL?


----------



## lisajames96 (Jun 22, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> oh i have a lenth update. i got about 1.5 inches in less than 2 months. lets hope this spurt continues. i am APL now.



1.5 inches, congratulations on APL!


----------



## ayoung (Jun 22, 2009)

July 2nd I"m back to protective styling--another sewin. Plan to do those through the rest of the year---so hopefully by 12/31 I will be BSL!


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Jun 22, 2009)

I've got 3.5 more inches to go.  I'll probably be BSL by Christmas.  I'm going to up my vitamin intake and exercise more often.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 23, 2009)

6 months to go. I think I can go for BSL by 12-31-09. I am going to really try.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bumping


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 23, 2009)

i started my MSM tablets today. BSL here I come!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have about 2 inches to go before the bottom layer reaches. Im excited


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's my most recent pic. I wont call it an "update" until the end of the summer or my next relaxer... not the best pic, I know...


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Here's my most recent pic. I wont call it an "update" until the end of the summer or my next relaxer... not the best pic, I know...


 
Looking good, I think I am about an inch behind you.   I dont know if I am going to make it, but no harm in trying


----------



## mariamichelle (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 2 more inches to go!! I am so excited. I did not think that I would make it this year. Wet bunning is really my best friend when it comes to hair growth.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

mariamichelle said:


> I have 2 more inches to go!! I am so excited. I did not think that I would make it this year. Wet bunning is really my best friend when it comes to hair growth.


 
I wet bun too.

It's very helpful and I dont mind the style.


----------



## Junonia (Jun 24, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> Are you protective styling and babying your ends?


 
I am, along with trimming when needed.  When I get my  relaxer in the next two weeks, I'll be able to tell if my ends are really thinning.


----------



## bludawnn28 (Jul 3, 2009)

can i join? i just got a relaxer on monday and i'm close enough to apl to want to aim for bsl by the end of the year (i'm not sure if it's possible but i'm going to try lol)
here's a picture





its taken me a long time to get to this point but i wasnt really consistent with anything until about a few months ago...does anyone have any tips to get the max growth


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 3, 2009)

Checking in. I don't really have an update. I'm doing the HYH Challenge, and I'm kind of hiding my hair from myself as well. So, I don't know how far I am from BSL. I have been bunning daily for about 3 weeks. After one more week, I may just stretch my hair down to see where I am. I'm actually surprised that I haven't been doing that every other day. Normally I would. 






lashley02 said:


> does anyone have any tips to get the max growth


 
Little to no manipulation. Protect and moisturize your ends. Eat right and drink water.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 4, 2009)

May I join this Challenge? :bouncegre


----------



## exubah (Jul 4, 2009)

Most of my hair is at the top of my brastrap but I am not calling it until all of my hair is there (I have a W).  When that happens I will post a pic.  I am continuing with my co-wash, weekly DC, PS and sealing my ends.  These pratices will hopefully allow me to retain my length and help me get to my goal of waistlength with a maintainence length of MBL.


----------



## LongiLox (Jul 6, 2009)

.............................


----------



## LongiLox (Jul 6, 2009)

Can y'all tell me what length I am? Due to my hair being so thin, I feel like I'm still APL and my thickest part is probably SL. My ends are terribly thin because I have the Wu tang shape at my nape (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=254029) and I have thin/fine hair overall.  I know cutting and trimming won't help because I've done that before and it just grows back the same way. 

Here's a pic. I just had a fresh relaxer a couple of days ago.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^ Can't see a pic


----------



## LongiLox (Jul 6, 2009)

Can you see the pic now?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 6, 2009)

Just peeking in ladies! Hopefully through prayer and hard work I will be in the 2010 challenge. Lots of luck to you all!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok so I relaxed today after about 12 weeks post (I think) I probably should have paid more attention to the calendar but whatever. I also trimmed so I need your help ladies. I want to know from you all if there is a significant difference in length from today and the last pic I posted..Thanks.
06/23
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



07/16


----------



## Junonia (Jul 18, 2009)

Junonia said:


> My ends are starting to look and feel thin.  This has happened before.  I am starting to think at a certain length this happens.  Kinda not happy right now.




Okay, I relaxed yesterday and I am happy with my hair.  I had an inch of new growth of which I had to trim about .25 or .50.  No worries, I really needed the trim. My ends look good. My hair feels good and looks good.  I think I may cut my bang again.

I think it is safe to say that I am not going to reach BSL by the end of the year but I will probably be two inches from BSL and I will be very happy with that.

I am in the hide your hair challenge, so no pics until December.  I can't wait to see what my hair looks like then.


----------



## beauti4dlo (Aug 13, 2009)

Still fighting for inches!!! I need to get some updated pics, but I thing I may be about 3, dare I say 4 inches away from BSL... I'll check at the End of Sept/ end of Oct when I take these braids out!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 13, 2009)

i got some hair skin and nails vitamins today. vying for every inch possible!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I'm actually going to make it y'all we got a good 4 months... and I'mma slide right to brastrap with my.....
BKT
Chlorella
Spirulina
Tailrx
Amino Acids

ETA: How did I forget about my faithful MT and OCT. People can say what they want about growth aids.. those two suckas work!!!

I am probably about 4 inches away (perhaps less.. it's been almost 6 months since a relaxer.. and probably 10 since the last one that took well.. It's gonna be tough.. but I can do it... I'll post a 3/4 year  starting pic after my salon appt Saturday.. she always gets it silky straight.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Aug 15, 2009)

Looking good ladies!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 15, 2009)

i added a ticker to keep me on track...

i am sitting at blunt APL right now. i began a new diet/exercise regimen so i can go from "skinnyfat" to just being in shape...hopefully increased hair growth will accompany this regimen. to go along with this diet and exercise, i am in senegalese twists right now...last time i put them in i retained EVERYTHING i grew, so i will try to keep them in for 2 months min. still pushing to ring in the new year with BSL hair.


----------



## eocceas (Aug 18, 2009)

Ladies, how are you all? I haven't posted in a while because I've been really trying to do some soul searching. I have finally made a decision to go all natural but this is my dilemma now. I have been caring for my hair now for 5 months..."with the help of all of you of course". I have about 4.5 in new grow and the rest is permed hair, which happens to be appx. 3" away from BSB. This is my question...do I have to do a big chop in order to maintain proper hair care regimen or can I continue to grow out my hair to WL (my goal) with the permed hair still attached. It's a lot of hair ya'll so I'm really torn.
Please help!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 18, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Ladies, how are you all? I haven't posted in a while because I've been really trying to do some soul searching. I have finally made a decision to go all natural but this is my dilemma now. I have been caring for my hair now for 5 months..."with the help of all of you of course". I have about 4.5 in new grow and the rest is permed hair, which happens to be appx. 3" away from BSB. This is my question...do I have to do a big chop in order to maintain proper hair care regimen or can I continue to grow out my hair to WL (my goal) with the permed hair still attached. It's a lot of hair ya'll so I'm really torn.
> Please help!


 
As long as it doesn't look tore up or unhealthy... why BC??


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Update.... I've joined the Longterm Stretch Challenge (stretching for 6 months til December) and also a personal No Direct Heat challenge.  I've been protective styling and cowashing like crazy.  I'm afraid to do a length check... I have so much NG.  I'm so hoping this works...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 18, 2009)

ok so i bought omega complex vitamins (or supplements whatever lol) and took 2 today. i am gonna take 2 a day. they have 400mg each of fish oil, flaxseed oil, and borage oil. google it - its great for hair. lol. and everything else. and i got my workout ON today. i power walked about 6-7 miles. and playes tennis and catch (extreme catch - i used to play softball) for about 2 hours. then i jogged about a half mile and did 10 minutes of suicides. i was just real energized today. i want that length!


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 18, 2009)

I relaxed yesterday and I made BSL(BSB) !!!!! Unfortunately, I can't show pics cos I'm in the hide your hair challenge. I'm still taking pics and will show the progression at the final reveal in december. So ladies, good luck in your journey and see you at BSL. Off to the MBL thread.

ETA: I just realized that I wear my bra real low and not under my shoulder blades as I initially thought


----------



## Junonia (Aug 23, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> I relaxed yesterday and I made BSL(BSB) !!!!! Unfortunately, I can't show pics cos I'm in the hide your hair challenge. I'm still taking pics and will show the progression at the final reveal in december. So ladies, good luck in your journey and see you at BSL. Off to the MBL thread.
> 
> ETA: I just realized that I wear my bra real low and not under my shoulder blades as I initially thought



Congrats to you!!  can't wait for the pics.


----------



## longhairlover (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm still in hair hiding for the moment, i'm apl right now as always, so hopefully my thyroid will stay normal so that my hair can continue to grow well like it normally does keeping fingers crossed, so hopefully by December. I'll take pics before the end of the year though.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 27, 2009)

Checking in, ladies! I think I'm about an inch from BSL (see avi, I also have a couple more in my LHCF album).


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 29, 2009)

Checking in: 
I kept my August braids in for 3 weeks under my wig. Yesterday it took me 5 hours to undo each braid, detangle gently, add the cantu leave in, dust ends, cut out some single strand knots, rebraid, hair in baggy now. I put a length check in fotki. 
http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protective-style-fo-1/augustlengthcheck.html


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 29, 2009)

The back layer is about an inch or so away! Im excited.


----------



## divine22 (Aug 30, 2009)

First check in since I signed up for this challenge last year. Since I finally did something to my hair besides the regular bun, I thought I would post some progress pics


Morning After Blow Dry:









Maxiglide and Curling Iron:


----------



## vestaluv1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Totally forgot that I was in this challenge and joined in September last year. 
But, I have a question...
Is BSB the same as BSL?
I reckon my hair is below my shoulder blades but wouldn't claim BSL just yet although my hair seems to touch the top of my bra strap.
But then again my bra straps seem to be quite low .


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 31, 2009)

vestaluv1 said:


> Totally forgot that I was in this challenge and joined in September last year.
> But, I have a question...
> Is BSB the same as BSL?
> I reckon my hair is below my shoulder blades but wouldn't claim BSL just yet although my hair seems to touch the top of my bra strap.
> But then again my bra straps seem to be quite low .


 
I claimed it at BSB. I wear my bra low too and if I wait to claim it then I might as well be at MBL. Your bra should ideally be at the bottom of your shoulder blades. Even when I wear my bra, my hair brushes the tips also. That's why I claimed it. HTH


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm still in this challenge plugging away; however, I also joined the BSL 2010 challenge because I don't think I'll reach full BSL by December 09. Here is my progress since last December.  I got a much needed trim in April which set me back a bit.


----------



## Junonia (Sep 7, 2009)

vestaluv1 said:


> Totally forgot that I was in this challenge and joined in September last year.
> But, I have a question...
> Is BSB the same as BSL?
> I reckon my hair is below my shoulder blades but wouldn't claim BSL just yet although my hair seems to touch the top of my bra strap.
> But then again my bra straps seem to be quite low .



Great growth!  I would claim it.


----------



## Junonia (Sep 7, 2009)

divine22 said:


> First check in since I signed up for this challenge last year. Since I finally did something to my hair besides the regular bun, I thought I would post some progress pics
> 
> 
> Morning After Blow Dry:
> ...




Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## asummertyme (Sep 7, 2009)

Not sure if I will make it to BS this yr..jus seems to take forever from APL to BS fr me b/c i am a tall one..but I am gonna keep the faith!lol..I am gonna be relaxing this week..will take more pictures then...


----------



## *KP* (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't believe I never officially joined this challenge.  I was in the 2008 thread but a major setback meant that I didn't reach my goal.  I'm sooo close this year.  I am hoping that I will be BSL by my next touch up at the end of October.


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I'd actually made it to bra-strap in July. I got a relaxer the other day after a 8 month stretch and my ends were horrible. I went a little straighter too, so now I'm more texlaxed than texturized. Anyways, I trimmed my hair in Aug and then my stylist trimmed me again this month (it was necessary). So hopefully now I can keep my ends healthier and won't need a trim again til March 2010. Anyways, I am about an inch or so away from bra-strap. I'm a little grumpy about losing some of my length because I was hoping to make it to midback by the end of this year as too. Oh well. At least my ends are healthy.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 17, 2009)

Two and a half more months to BSL ladies. Are we gonna make it??? I sure hope I do!!!!


----------



## Reecie (Sep 17, 2009)

divine22 said:


> First check in since I signed up for this challenge last year. Since I finally did something to my hair besides the regular bun, I thought I would post some progress pics
> 
> 
> Morning After Blow Dry:
> ...



Girl, Your hair is gorgeous. You don't have a Fotki? What's your reggie?


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Sep 17, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Two and a half more months to BSL ladies. Are we gonna make it??? I sure hope I do!!!!


 
Girl me too.I am on the Rollersetting challenge and I have not flat-ironed my whole head since May, so I'm not sure what my hair length is.My rollersets are at APL, so I know it's past APL.I'm not gonna flat-iron it until Dec. so I can be surprised


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 17, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Girl me too.I am on the Rollersetting challenge and I have not flat-ironed my whole head since May, so I'm not sure what my hair length is.My rollersets are at APL, so I know it's past APL.I'm not gonna flat-iron it until Dec. so I can be surprised


 
I know. I'm on the hide your hair challenge and I've been hiding my hair from myself to. I've grabbed hair and stretched it a couple of times. But, I'm 4 months post. I won't relaxer or straighten it again util November. It hasn't been straight since May. So it will be a total shock to me to see where my hair is. I can't wait.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 9, 2009)

I don'tknow if i'm there or not..but real close..all my bras are low..and i'm only 5'2...so my bsl would be mid back close to waist.....lol....my pic is in my siggie..... heres a bigger pics.....


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Oct 9, 2009)

^^^^

Ditto. All my bras sit low and are around MBL too  I'd be bsl on anyone else. Lol.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Oct 9, 2009)

i still hope i make it. bunning my life away until december 31 @ 11:59:59PM


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 9, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i still hope i make it. bunning my life away until december 31 @ 11:59:59PM


 
You put the time and everything!!


----------



## TriniGrl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm in. Better late then never! Lol


----------



## longhairlover (Oct 15, 2009)

thought I would be there by this past summer but thanks to my thyroid diagnose earlier this year my hair turned on me, so right now i'm still apl, my hairs back to normal so hopefully by december keeping fingers crossed. I think i'm on the list ??


----------



## Junonia (Oct 20, 2009)

I relaxed yesterday and I got a trim(no pics until december). She probably trimmed about an inch .  My hair was uneven and I had a lot of split ends. I also had a lot of breakage especially towards the end of my stretch and my ng was hard and brittle.  

Although I had some breakage and a trim,  I still made some progress. I am at the pointy part of my blades now and I am happy about that. Unfortunately, it is not enough to claim BSL by the end of the year.   

From now on, I am going to relax every 8-10 weeks (I said this b4 but now I am going to stick with it) and be consistent with DC'ing. If I do this I will need less trims and retain more length. Eventually I would like to be able to trim 2x a year. I think this could happen with shorter stretches.

If I don't have any major setbacks next year, I should reach BSL.  Once I have reached BSL, I will start transitioning.  I hope to transition for 1 year beginning in the fall and then I am going to BC around the summer.  I haven't seen my natural hair since I was 10 years old so this will be a new beginning.


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 20, 2009)

ImFree27 said:


> I don'tknow if i'm there or not..but real close..all my bras are low..and i'm only 5'2...so my bsl would be mid back close to waist.....lol....my pic is in my siggie..... heres a bigger pics.....



 I thought I was the only one who had that problem. I'm 5'2" as well.
I'm really working hard to make BSL by the end of the year (think MBL will have to wait). I recently got a much-needed trim b/c I went almost two weeks without doing anything to my hair b/c I was down and sick with the flu.  I'm back on track now, and I must say that my hair is in good shape. I think I may have 1.5 inches to go. I'll have to check.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> I thought I was the only one who had that problem. I'm 5'2" as well.
> I'm really working hard to make BSL by the end of the year


 
I'm 5"3' and I think my bra strap sits at MBL for me to. I don't know if it's because of my height, or if my butt is just too far up my back.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm still trucking along. I believe I should make it to BSL by Dec (fingers crossed)!!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's a Pic from last night...I cant remember my last update but hopefully I'll reach it by the end of this year.. Cheering all other participants on as well!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 24, 2009)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Here's a Pic from last night...I cant remember my last update but hopefully I'll reach it by the end of this year.. Cheering all other participants on as well!!


  Wow! Your hair looks great! So thick and healthy!


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 24, 2009)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Here's a Pic from last night...I cant remember my last update but hopefully I'll reach it by the end of this year.. Cheering all other participants on as well!!


 
Nice progress!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Oct 26, 2009)

Slowly but surely making progress.  This pic was taken on October 1st.  I hope to be grazing BSL by the end of December.


----------



## Junonia (Nov 30, 2009)

Dec. is right around the corner, who is grazing bsl?

 As far as my progress i am 3 inches from Bsl.  I continue 2 trim bcuz my hair is growing unevenly. BSLwill not happen until next year, I hpoe.


----------



## lane (Dec 1, 2009)

Junonia said:


> Dec. is right around the corner, who is grazing bsl?
> 
> As far as my progress i am 3 inches from Bsl.  I continue 2 trim bcuz my hair is growing unevenly. BSLwill not happen until next year, I hpoe.




Okay, I think I'm grazing bsl and I hope that I will be there by the end of the month. I'll post again on 12/30 or 12/31!


----------



## lane (Dec 3, 2009)

any other people involved in this challenge?


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 4, 2009)

lane said:


> Okay, I think I'm grazing bsl and I hope that I will be there by the end of the month. I'll post again on 12/30 or 12/31!



I definitely think you're BSL now.  Your bra strap just looks a bit low. Gorgeous hair! Nice work!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm still in. I can show a progress pic on the 16th, when the HYH challenge is over.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay y'all... I might make it... I'm gonna BKT again for NYE's and hopefully I'm there... I'm 9.5 months into my transition...


----------



## F8THINHIM (Dec 5, 2009)

I definitely will not make it!  I stretched for 5 months and didn't detangle properly. (I lost 2 fistfuls of hair and tore up my ends )  I may have made it before this, but I have to cut it and start over . (My siggy pic is from yesterday - after the damage).  I am cutting it today and will be weaving it up for 6 months to try and regain some health and length.

Good luck to all who are still in!  I am still interested in seeing all of the great progress from all who made it and the updates from all who are still gaining on it! 
Thanks OP for this challenge.  It helped me focus on my goal.  
Now off to learn about detangling ................


----------



## constance (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not going to make it this year. I'm happy that my hair is growing and filling in (pretty much the same length all over) but I need to work on retaining length. I trimmed once of about .5inch but I'm putting the scissors away as the ends were healthy just not uniform. I really do not wear it straight so I'm not sure why I felt the urge to trim! Early New Yr's resolution: massage scalp every other day & baby my ends.


----------



## Nayeli (Dec 5, 2009)

Lane your hair is so beautiful!

I may not make it. I had to to a semi-major trim a few months ago. I'm relaxing in about 2 weeks and I'll know then for sure. There's probably a 50-50 chance so I'm hoping for the best lol. If not, by my next relaxer for sure!


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess I'll  be joining this challenge again next year...grrrrrrr...while I didn't make it to bra strap I do see an improvement.

I'm hoping to make it by my 2 yr anniversery here at LHCF.  Like Jessie....Keep Hope Alive!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 6, 2009)

Came in here to see some inspiration.. you ladies have made some great progress!!!


----------



## nikki2229 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not going to make it. I kept my hair trimmed at APL for the whole year and 2 weeks ago, I decided to cut it into a SL bob. 
I am transitioning and I would rather be closer to my natural goal than my length goal at the moment. So I have 11 more months of this transition.

Good luck ladies, I will be cheering you all on.


----------



## Eclass215 (Dec 7, 2009)

So....looks like I won't be getting anywhere near BSL this year.  At the end of last year i thought I had a chance, but then I got two trims, the most recent being around Thanksgiving, so I will try again next year!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 7, 2009)

Not going to make it. Hoping 2010 will be better.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 8, 2009)

I have maybe an inch, inch and a half to go. I know my longest layer will be touching BSL next month. Giving myself to the summer to the end of the spring to be full BSL. Congrats to the ladies that did make it.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 22, 2009)

Unfortunately I am not going to make it to BSL this year. I got a much needed trim. I will definitely make it next year.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess my siggy can serve as my check in for now. I'm so close I can TASTE it. I don't think I'll make it in a week though.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 22, 2009)

Nayeli said:


> Lane your hair is so beautiful!
> 
> I may not make it. I had to to a semi-major trim a few months ago. I'm relaxing in about 2 weeks and I'll know then for sure. There's probably a 50-50 chance so I'm hoping for the best lol. If not, by my next relaxer for sure!


 
I am rooting for you Nayeli!!


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 23, 2009)

Due to my two trims I missed the mark (need 2-2.5 inches). BSL in 2010 for sure!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 23, 2009)

Wait a minute, according to this chart, MBL is below your breasts and BSL would be where your nipple is. I AM BSL THEN!!!!   

Thanks Kellum for pointing that out for me!!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 28, 2009)

Ladies, this is the last week of the year! Lets do our best to post our result pics after this year's hard work! Im excited and I hope everyone can participate!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 28, 2009)

I will post my progress pics on 12/31


----------



## lisajames96 (Dec 31, 2009)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Ladies, this is the last week of the year! Lets do our best to post our result pics after this year's hard work! Im excited and I hope everyone can participate!


I wont make it in 2009, but I will take a pic of where I ended up(proably same as my last one) and post it. My hair took a back seat to my weight loss challenge this year. 
But, I am ready for BSL 2010!


----------



## hondahoney007 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm alittle short of my mark but will definitely make it in 2010. My progress is in my avatar pic. Plus I added a couple updated pics to my fotki.


----------

